# Southern California Outbackers Fall Rally



## skippershe

****30 Families Attended!**** 
**Click here for some Rally Photos** 

























Hi all you Southern California Outbackers (and anyone else who would like to attend)









We've talked about having a rally for a long time, and I finally just decided to plant a flag and name the date and the place.

Newport Dunes RV Resort and Marina  in beautiful Newport Beach, Calif.
October 5th - 7th, 2007
I spoke with their group site manager today and we need to have a minimum of 10 Outbackers to secure the rate of an incredible $34.00 + tax per night...regular rates would be $63.00 per night. This is a first class operation complete with a swimming beach. Our sites would be in the premium area 3rd, 4th and 5th rows from the water. It was explained to me that these sites are closest to the pool, market and village center. All sites are 25x40.

I have a 30 day tentative hold on 15 sites to begin with, but there are more available if we need them.
Click here to go to the Newport Dunes website, then click on one of the lower boxes to view the park map and amenities they have to offer.

Let me know if you have any questions or need more information









........................................................................Arrive/depart........Site#
1. skippershe 2/1.................................................10/4 to 10/8.......1209
2. Alebar17 2/1....................................................10/5 to 10/8.......1207
3. W. Podboy 2/0..................................................10/5 to 10/7.......1210
4. Patrick C. (California Jim's SOB friends) 2/2......10/5 to 10/7.........1208
5. SmkSignals 2/2.................................................10/5 to 10/7.......1217
6. STBNCBN 2/0....................................................10/4 to 10/8.......1219
7. California Jim 2/2..............................................10/5 to 10/7........1205
8. Insomniak 2/2...................................................10/5 to 10/7.......1213
9. Pete & Sandy (skippershe's SOB friends) 2/0....10/5 to 10/7.........1211
10. 3ME 2/1..........................................................10/5 to 10/9........1215
11. h20man 2/2....................................................10/5 to 10/7.........1220
12. Mgonzo2u 2/1................................................10/5 to 10/7..........1202
13. Beerman 2/2...................................................10/5 to 10/7........1218
14. Aplvlykat 2/0...................................................10/5 to 10/7........1222
15. campmg 2/2....................................................10/5 to 10/8........1214
16. raynardo 2/0..................................................10/4 to 10/7.........1204
17. StaceyR 2/0.....................................................10/5 to 10/7........1216
18. TheMillers 2/2..................................................10/5 to 10/7.........1206
19. DuaneEllison 2/3..............................................10/5 to 10/8.........1201
20. Outback-N-It 2/2..............................................10/5 to 10/8.........1313
21. Jack & Patty (new Outbackers) 2/2....................10/5 to 10/7..........1203
22. mco804 2/2......................................................10/5 to 10/7.........1315
23. BeachHut 2/2....................................................10/4 to 10/7.........1307
24. Marc & Christine 2/2 (SOB's).............................10/4 to 10/7..........1212
25. mazzrim2 2/2....................................................10/5 to 10/7........1309
26. Fighting Irish 2/2...............................................10/5 to 10/7.........1323
27. Dave & Carol 2/0 (SOB's)...................................10/5 to 10/7........1321
28. 2-Far 2/2...........................................................10/5 to 10/8........1317
29. Eric & Colleen 2/0 (SOB's)...................................10/4 to 10/7........1311
30. Rich & family 2/2 (SOB's)....................................10/5 to 10/7.........1319
31. Susanna & Anthony 2/1........Tent Campers...........10/5 to 10/7
32. mbakers 2/2.......................................................10/5 to 10/7.........1305


----------



## California Jim

That's an awsome rate for Newport Dunes. I'll check the date an get back


----------



## W Podboy

Dawn,

At the moment it looks like Marie and I might be able to make it !!!!!

Cant wait !!!!!

Wes


----------



## alebar17

Hi Dawn,
Sounds GREAT! Count us in!

Alex, Barb and Amanda


----------



## Bob2ride

We'll hafta check the soccer schedule. If the boys are playing real far away it'll be hard. Put us in theprobable catagory.

Bob & Susan Burns
Rich & Ian kids


----------



## Morgueman

Sounds great...YOU are such a bargain hunter!







First, all the raffle prizes at Zion, and now this. I don't see any reason not to attend, and many reasons TO attend. It's on my calendar!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

2 night stay right?

Check in Friday, leave Sunday?


----------



## skippershe

Mgonzo2u said:


> 2 night stay right?
> 
> Check in Friday, leave Sunday?


Yes, Check in time on Friday is 2:00 PM and Check out on Sunday is 12:00.
I will ask if we can get an extended check out time, but doubtful...Alebar17 suggested just paying for an extra night so we can leave when we want to...BTW, Monday the 8th is Columbus day (schools may be out) if that helps


----------



## Mgonzo2u

thx


----------



## SmkSignals

sounds awesome. pencil me in !!!


----------



## skippershe

Whoo Hoo! Now that's the response I'm looking for









Here is my "YES" list so far...

1. skippershe 
2. Alebar17
3. W. Podboy
4. Morgueman
5. SmkSignals
6. STBNCBN
7. California Jim
8. Insomniak
9. Pete & Sandy (SOB)
10. 3ME
11. h20man
12. Mgonzo2u
13. Beerman
14. louvel1
15. Airboss
16. Aplvlykat
17. campmg
18. raynardo
19. StaceyR
20. Mrw3gr

List of hopefuls...

MattS
Bob2ride
TheMillers

We must have our first night's stay in to them, plus a $100.00 deposit prior to the rally. As soon as we have 10 confirmed, I will ask you all to mail me a check so I can deposit them and write a single check to Newport Dunes. Since this is my first time organizing a rally requiring deposits up front, please bear with me as I figure it all out.

I would like to have a contact phone number for all attendees just in case something comes up, so if you could please send me a PM with your number I would really appreciate it. If you need my number, just ask and I will give it to you via PM.

Please check here often for updates!


----------



## MattS

I would really like to meet some SoCal outbackers- I'll check with my husband. We'll just be getting back from a 4-5 week trip, so I don't know if we'll want to spend more time in the trailer at that point







but I'll check it out- I've heard its a great place to stay and very $$, so you got us a great rate.
We'll let you know asap. Thanks


----------



## sjredburn

Dawn,

We have a dog Flyball competition scheduled for that weekend so one of the next two weekends would be better but we will still seriously consider this weekend if everyone else can make it. This is too close to home and too nice of a site to miss! Maybe we should dock our "yacht" there beforehand for harbor cruising - or do you already have that covered too?

Cheers!

Stacey R


----------



## skippershe

Stacey R said:


> Dawn,
> 
> We have a dog Flyball competition scheduled for that weekend so one of the next two weekends would be better but we will still seriously consider this weekend if everyone else can make it. This is too close to home and too nice of a site to miss! Maybe we should dock our "yacht" there beforehand for harbor cruising - or do you already have that covered too?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Stacey R


Hi Stacey,
I think I'm going to stick with this date now that we have 6 yes's...
You just need to pass on your flyball competition for that weekend...besides, Cooper and Jessie told me to tell you so








When are you going to have another chance to camp at the Dunes for $34.00 a night?? Hmmmm????


----------



## California Jim

OK we are IN









And I'll try and bring our new Outbacker friends too


----------



## skippershe

California Jim said:


> OK we are IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll try and bring our new Outbacker friends too


Welcome aboard California Jim








Just tell your friends that they have no choice in the matter


----------



## Insomniak

Looks like we can make it. As long as it won't be 110 degrees, count us in !!


----------



## skippershe

Insomniak said:


> Looks like we can make it. As long as it won't be 110 degrees, count us in !!


Great! I'll add you to the list








I think we're safe on the weather...how does 70/59 sound??
Maybe we can even have a campfire









don't forget your camera!


----------



## 4ME

I would like to meet y'all and it has to beat the heat of a desert rally!
I'll check with the DW and DD when they get back from a trip to Maine.

Just checked out the website!
Looks great!
Love the movies on the beach and the wash/wax service for the TT.


----------



## MattS

You can add us to the maybe list for now- I talked with DH and we're definately a maybe. We really should make it, I mean its only about 25 minutes away.


----------



## Beerman

This looks like a great place. I will be showing my wife and looking at our calendar. Put me on the maybe list. My kids would have a great time. Thanks for putting this together.

Beerman


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> Whoo Hoo! Now that's the response I'm looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "YES" list so far...
> 
> 1. skippershe
> 2. Alebar17
> 3. W. Podboy
> 4. Morgueman
> 5. SmkSignals
> 6. STBNCBN
> 7. California Jim
> 8. Insomniak
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 
> List of hopefuls...
> 
> 1. h20man
> 2. mrw3gr
> 
> We must have our first night's stay in to them, plus a $100.00 deposit prior to the rally. As soon as we have 10 confirmed, I will ask you all to mail me a check so I can deposit them and write a single check to Newport Dunes. Since this is my first time organizing a rally requiring deposits up front, please bear with me as I figure it all out.
> 
> I would like to have a contact phone number for all attendees just in case something comes up, so if you could please send me a PM with your number I would really appreciate it. If you need my number, just ask and I will give it to you via PM.
> 
> Please check here often for updates!


Looks like you've got yourself a Cali-Rally Sister







YAY  
Campground looks Beautiful!!









Tami


----------



## skippershe

I just added Pete & Sandy (SOB'rs) from the Zion Rally
We've got 9 now


----------



## 4ME

We can come if you don't mind some northerners.


----------



## skippershe

3ME said:


> We can come if you don't mind some northerners.


We'd love to have you!
I'll move you to the "yes" list








That makes 10! Looks like we've got ourselves a rally









Plenty of sites still available...


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> We can come if you don't mind some northerners.


We'd love to have you!
I'll move you to the "yes" list








*That makes 10! Looks like we've got ourselves a rally*









Plenty of sites still available...
[/quote]








YAY!!!


----------



## skippershe

Some more info...

The Dunes does not supply firepits, only picnic tables, so please bring your own self contained firepit along with you.

The movies on the beach only run until the end of September, however, I am trying to get through to the activities director to see if I can get them to extend it for one more week.

There will be daily activities for both adults and kids, could be an ice cream social, crafts, or games on the beach. Check the calendar on their website as the date gets closer to the rally.
I would like for this rally to be both fun and relaxing for everyone...mainly for us to be able to do as much or as little as you would like to do. I personally, plan to go for the relaxing option









Since we've had such a great response so far, I have asked them to hold 20 sites instead of 15 just so everyone has a chance to join us.

The total cost per family for 2 nights will be $74.80. I am waiting for the contract to arrive in the mail and will post payment timelines as soon as I have exact instructions. I am thinking that instead of having everyone mail a check, to send your payment to me via Paypal...there are no fees to either party as long as you send the funds directly from your Bank Account, not from a Visa or MC.

Any comments, ideas or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## 4ME

Party!!!


----------



## campmg

Dawn -- that's an awesome rate. I heard that's a beautiful place and not far from Disney Land.

At the risk of totally flaking out again and getting all psyched up for a rally and then having to cancel, I will say to put me on the list. Having Columbus Day to include will help with the kids' school. Let me talk with my better half tonight and will get back with you. Plus, I still want to try out that cool tiki bar.

Mitch


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> Dawn -- that's an awesome rate. I heard that's a beautiful place and not far from Disney Land.
> 
> At the risk of totally flaking out again and getting all psyched up for a rally and then having to cancel, I will say to put me on the list. Having Columbus Day to include will help with the kids' school. Let me talk with my better half tonight and will get back with you. Plus, I still want to try out that cool tiki bar.
> 
> Mitch


Done Mitch!
I really hope you can make it









Does anyone know for sure if Columbus Day is an official school holiday??

***newsflash***

I just found out that rally attendees may arrive up to 2 days early, and depart up to 2 days after the rally, and will still receive the discounted rate









Once I finalize the contract paperwork, you would be able to call the Dunes, tell them you're with Outbackers and then make your own seperate reservation. Please wait until I give the ok...ok??


----------



## sjredburn

Dawn, you're quite the salesperson. Do you want a job in the exciting world of wine and spirit sales?

OK, so I can keep our place in line, put us on the maybe list for now. I'll work on Judy to soften her up. I'm a pretty good salesman myself! I'll win her over in a couple of days. Hey, at least I'd be able to demonstrate our Aero Press coffee maker at this rally...since it won't be 112 degrees like Zion.

BTW - Do you know the pet policy at Newport Dunes?

Stacey


----------



## skippershe

Stacey R said:


> Dawn, you're quite the salesperson. Do you want a job in the exciting world of wine and spirit sales?
> 
> OK, so I can keep our place in line, put us on the maybe list for now. I'll work on Judy to soften her up. I'm a pretty good salesman myself! I'll win her over in a couple of days. Hey, at least I'd be able to demonstrate our Aero Press coffee maker at this rally...since it won't be 112 degrees like Zion.
> 
> BTW - Do you know the pet policy at Newport Dunes?
> 
> Stacey


Hi Stacey








Just turn on the charm, she'll be putty in your hands







If that doesn't work, try one of your bottles of happy juice









The Dunes is pet friendly, only rule I can see is that dogs are not allowed on the beach. There's a 2 pet limit per site and $2.00 fee per day for each pet. Click here for their Pet Policy

That's right! I forgot all about the Aero Press








I'll bring the Starbucks


----------



## Dadof4

Poop! I have a concert that weekend. Newport dunes eh? I've never been there... I'll have to check it out! Thanks for the invite though.
Jim


----------



## h2oman

Ok Dawn. We're in. Let me know what we need to do.

John


----------



## campmg

My kids don't get Columbus day off. We're trying to figure it out considering a ~7.5 hour trip. I need at least 4 days.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Dawn,

Please put the Gonzo crew in the attending column.

Thank you.


----------



## skippershe

Welcome h20man and Mgonzo









Here is my "YES" list so far...

1. skippershe 
2. Alebar17
3. W. Podboy
4. Morgueman
5. SmkSignals
6. STBNCBN
7. California Jim
8. Insomniak
9. Pete & Sandy (SOB)
10. 3ME
11. h20man
12. Mgonzo2u
13. Beerman
14. louvel1
15. Airboss
16. Aplvlykat
17. campmg
18. raynardo
19. StaceyR
20. Mrw3gr

List of hopefuls...

MattS
Bob2ride
TheMillers


----------



## redmonaz

How close to Disneyland is this place? For some reason my DW and kids want to pay a lot of money to stand in line and see a giant rat, mouse or whatever it is.







It is a long drive so I doubt we will make it, but I thought I would ask just in case.

Thanks, 
Don


----------



## skippershe

redmonaz said:


> How close to Disneyland is this place? For some reason my DW and kids want to pay a lot of money to stand in line and see a giant rat, mouse or whatever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a long drive so I doubt we will make it, but I thought I would ask just in case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Don


Hi Don,

Mapquest says 17.99 miles from Newport to Disneyland...less than 30 minutes away


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Then another 30 minutes to get into the parking structure. Another 30 minutes to get the tram to the front of the park. Then another 30 minutes in line to buy tickets and then you are in Disneyland! Then the long lines exceeding 30+ minutes each to get on any ride.

Yay!

Sorry for the downer, Disneyland (CA) ain't what it used to be.

We stopped buying annual passes 2 years ago because everyone has them now and there is no longer an "off-season". Its always way too busy.


----------



## campmg

Mgonzo2u said:


> Then another 30 minutes to get into the parking structure. Another 30 minutes to get the tram to the front of the park. Then another 30 minutes in line to buy tickets and then you are in Disneyland! Then the long lines exceeding 30+ minutes each to get on any ride.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Sorry for the downer, Disneyland (CA) ain't what it used to be.


Nothings changed. This is how I always remembered it.


----------



## skippershe

Don,

It's not that bad...We went in April on a Saturday morning at 10 am, parked, took the tram to the front gate and were inside within 20 minutes...


----------



## wolfwood

The only time this Yankee has been there was 9 years ago, in June. We had NO lines....got off a ride we liked, turned around and got right back on! We had a ball!!!!


----------



## redmonaz

I'm not the only one who feels Disneyland is over rated?







I love the support on this site! I was accused of being antisocial! the DW didn't like my responce of, "you say that like its a bad thing." We'll hit the mouse world some time, when all 3 DD are old enough to remember it.

For now I don't think we will be able to make the trip, but it looks like a nice place and I know it is with a great group of people.


----------



## Beerman

Beerman and family are in as well.

Please put us on the list of attendees.


----------



## skippershe

Beerman said:


> Beerman and family are in as well.
> 
> Please put us on the list of attendees.


Welcome Beerman and family







Glad to have you!


----------



## louvel1

Hi Dawn, I feel like such a flake because at the time I say yes such as with the Zion rally everything seems to line up so that I can make it and it never fails that soemthing unexpected pops up that I can't go. I would love to go to the rally, I say penicl me in and in the next few weeks I will know for sure if I can make it.



skippershe said:


> Hi all you Southern California Outbackers (and anyone else who would like to attend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've talked about having a rally for a long time, and I finally just decided to plant a flag and name the date and the place.
> 
> Newport Dunes RV Resort and Marina  in beautiful Newport Beach, Calif.
> October 5th - 7th, 2007
> I spoke with their group site manager today and we need to have a minimum of 10 Outbackers to secure the rate of an incredible $34.00 + tax per night...regular rates would be $63.00 per night. This is a first class operation complete with a swimming beach. Our sites would be in the premium area 3rd and 4th rows from the water. It was explained to me that these sites are closest to the pool, market and village center. All sites are 25x40.
> 
> I have a 30 day tentative hold on 15 sites to begin with, but there are more available if we need them.
> Click here to go to the Newport Dunes website, then click on one of the lower boxes to view the park map and amenities they have to offer.
> 
> Please check your calendars and let me know if you can attend asap...
> If I find that another date would work better for the majority, then I can make the change before they fill up.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions or need more information


----------



## Mgonzo2u

I was thinking, since I live about 8 minutes away from Nwpt Dunes, can we just come hang out for the day during this rally?

J/K

Camping or bust!


----------



## skippershe

louvel1 said:


> Hi Dawn, I feel like such a flake because at the time I say yes such as with the Zion rally everything seems to line up so that I can make it and it never fails that soemthing unexpected pops up that I can't go. I would love to go to the rally, I say penicl me in and in the next few weeks I will know for sure if I can make it.


No problem









Would you like me to pencil you into the "yes" list or the "hopeful" list??


----------



## louvel1

skippershe said:


> Hi Dawn, I feel like such a flake because at the time I say yes such as with the Zion rally everything seems to line up so that I can make it and it never fails that soemthing unexpected pops up that I can't go. I would love to go to the rally, I say penicl me in and in the next few weeks I will know for sure if I can make it.


No problem









Would you like me to pencil you into the "yes" list or the "hopeful" list??








[/quote]

Dawn, please go ahead and pencil me in to the yes list. I am about 35 minutes away, there should be no reason I couldn't go. I talked to DW and shes all for it. So lets give it another try.d


----------



## MattS

We had annual passes for DL last year- yes some days it was busy, but most days it was fine. Really, just get there early- the big crowds start in the afternoons, generally. 
I think we probably went about 15 times and even with a 2 year old it was almost always smooth sailing.


----------



## skippershe

skippershe said:


> Welcome louvel1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got 14!
> 
> Here is my "YES" list so far...
> 
> 1. skippershe
> 2. Alebar17
> 3. W. Podboy
> 4. Morgueman
> 5. SmkSignals
> 6. STBNCBN
> 7. California Jim
> 8. Insomniak
> 9. Pete & Sandy (SOB)
> 10. 3ME
> 11. h20man
> 12. Mgonzo2u
> 13. Beerman
> 14. louvel1
> 15. Airboss
> 16. Aplvlykat
> 17. campmg
> 18. raynardo
> 19. StaceyR
> 20. Mrw3gr
> 
> List of hopefuls...
> 
> MattS
> Bob2ride
> TheMillers


----------



## Guest

Hi There!

I'm brand new to this forum and RVing in general. My wife and I will pick up our 25RSS on Tuesday and we are very interested in joining this Rally. Are there still openings?


----------



## skippershe

Airboss^ said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I'm brand new to this forum and RVing in general. My wife and I will pick up our 25RSS on Tuesday and we are very interested in joining this Rally. Are there still openings?


Hi Airboss









Welcome to our forum, and Congrats on your new 25rss!

Yes, there is plenty of room and we would love to have you join us









This would be a great way for you to meet other Outbackers and see the plethorah of modifications we've all made to our trailers









Would you like me to add you to the "yes" list??

I will be posting rally payment instructions within the next few weeks...

btw, what part of Ca are you in?


----------



## Airboss

Yes, please add me. Thanks for the warm welcome. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## skippershe

Airboss said:


> Yes, please add me. Thanks for the warm welcome. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


Consider it done









Welcome to the rally Airboss!









That makes 15!


----------



## California Jim

This rally has really got some legs! Still working on adding another family


----------



## TheMillers

Sounds like fun! My DW has to check our schedule, but we'll go if we are open. We just missed the Western Rally by a few days. I'll let you know as soon as she checks.

Bruce


----------



## skippershe

TheMillers said:


> Sounds like fun! My DW has to check our schedule, but we'll go if we are open. We just missed the Western Rally by a few days. I'll let you know as soon as she checks.
> 
> Bruce


Great Bruce! Hope you can make it


----------



## skippershe

Newport Dunes RV Resort was featured on RV Roadtrips at 7 am this morning on DIY Network








I was thinking that some of you may have captured it on TIVO...

Here is their programming lineup for future shows RV Roadtrips Episodes


----------



## aplvlykat

Hi Dawn, it sounds like a fun time. I think we can make it but I have to check on my wifes schedule. All I ask is that you don't give me space 13. So can you mark us down on the maybe list at this time. I will let you know later if we can make it. Kirk


----------



## skippershe

aplvlykat said:


> Hi Dawn, it sounds like a fun time. I think we can make it but I have to check on my wifes schedule. All I ask is that you don't give me space 13. So can you mark us down on the maybe list at this time. I will let you know later if we can make it. Kirk


Hi Kirk,
I'll put you down as a maybe, and I promise not to give you site 13








Hope you all can make it!


----------



## aplvlykat

OK, mark us down for the rally. We will make it this time. Kim will be starting a new teaching postion working with autistic children but she thinks she will have Columbus day off. If not then we will go for a overnighter. Let me know how to make the payment for the campsite. Kirk


----------



## skippershe

aplvlykat said:


> OK, mark us down for the rally. We will make it this time. Kim will be starting a new teaching postion working with autistic children but she thinks she will have Columbus day off. If not then we will go for a overnighter. Let me know how to make the payment for the campsite. Kirk


Hi Kirk,

Ok, I've got you on the attending list







Whoo Hoo! 16! 
I will call The Dunes tomorrow (Tues) and ask them how we set you up for one night. Since Sunday night isn't an official rally date, you will need to call them and make your own seperate reservation for that night at the discounted rate. Please do not call them until I give the go ahead...

I will let you know as soon as I have more information.

I have to collect everyone's payments and will be doing so using Paypal as soon as I receive the contract...If you don't already have a paypal account, please go to Paypal.com and set up a personal account.

Thanks and welcome to the rally!


----------



## SmkSignals

I had a paypal account and canceled it. I will not deal with paypal again.

If there is another option for payment, please let me know. Thx, Kurt T.


----------



## skippershe

SmkSignals said:


> I had a paypal account and canceled it. I will not deal with paypal again.
> 
> If there is another option for payment, please let me know. Thx, Kurt T.


Hi Kurt,

No problem, you can mail me a check...I'll send you a pm with my address.

If there is anyone else that has a problem with Paypal, please let me know so we can make other arrangements.

I just spoke with the Dunes...I am going over there this afternoon to check out the sites and hopefully take care of the contract. I'll report back later


----------



## raynardo

Dawn,

Hopefully I'm not too late, but my wife and I should be able to make it all the way from Oceanside. Let me know what I should to next. 
Rainer


----------



## skippershe

raynardo said:


> Dawn,
> 
> Hopefully I'm not too late, but my wife and I should be able to make it all the way from Oceanside. Let me know what I should to next.
> Rainer


Hi Ranier,

We'd love to have you and your wife join us!
I'll take your reply as a yes and add you to the list...

I will be posting payment details later this evening, along with some other info. Basically I will be asking everyone to send me either a personal check or payment via Paypal in the amount of $75.00 (2 nights including tax). Please send me a pm with your payment preference and I will pm back with my info.

Welcome to the rally campmg and raynardo! 

1. skippershe 
2. Alebar17
3. W. Podboy
4. Morgueman
5. SmkSignals
6. STBNCBN
7. California Jim
8. Insomniak
9. Pete & Sandy (SOB)
10. 3ME
11. h20man
12. Mgonzo2u
13. Beerman
14. louvel1
15. Airboss
16. Aplvlykat
17. campmg
18. raynardo
19. StaceyR
20. mrw3gr
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

List of hopefuls...

MattS
Bob2ride
TheMillers


----------



## skippershe

Hi Everyone









I just sent out a pm to everyone on the Attending List regarding payment information and when and where to send it. Please let me know if you did not receive it.

I went to Newport Dunes today to look around and take a few photos.

We have sites 1203-1323 (blue sites, rows 2,3,4) on the right hand side of the premium area of the site map. I drove by all of the sites and they all seem to be identical. There are no sites that have more shade than others, and there really are no views. Please let me know if you wish to be next to a certain Outbacker, otherwise I am going to just assign sites in no particular order.

I spoke with the sales/catering department about using one of their beach cabanas for a Saturday potluck, and they are giving us two complimentary side by side cabanas for 5 hours









Beach and cabanas on left









Close up of cabana









Typical sites...they all look just like this









and this









View of what will be Outbackers row


----------



## sjredburn

Hi Dawn,

It's time to get off the fence and take spot number 19. I guess I should ask you about the status of the Tiki Bar and park policy regarding alcohol before I start stockpiling liquor again.

My wife says no way but I'm throwing this out to the other attendees who are college football fans...Is there a USC (or Stanford) football fan that might happen to have a TV in their trailer tuned to the game Saturday night? Just for occasional updates of course...wouldn't want to miss the beach party!

See you all at the Dunes!

Stacey and Judy R


----------



## skippershe

Stacey R said:


> Hi Dawn,
> 
> It's time to get off the fence and take spot number 19. I guess I should ask you about the status of the Tiki Bar and park policy regarding alcohol before I start stockpiling liquor again.
> 
> My wife says no way but I'm throwing this out to the other attendees who are college football fans...Is there a USC (or Stanford) football fan that might happen to have a TV in their trailer tuned to the game Saturday night? Just for occasional updates of course...wouldn't want to miss the beach party!
> 
> See you all at the Dunes!
> 
> Stacey and Judy R


Welcome to the rally!! 

There are no restrictions on alcohol, but drinks on the beach must be in plastic cups...
Sooooo, feel free to stockpile!









Don't worry, one of us will act as a decoy to keep your wife busy while you sneak a peek at the game


----------



## skippershe

**Important Payment Info**

I just found out that Paypal will charge me almost $4.00 per transaction to accept a $75.00 paypal payment







This of course was after I called them and asked if I would be charged and the answer was "no"









I just sent out 19 PM's asking that payment instead be made by check and sent to my address.
Please let me know if you did not receive my latest PM.

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to our 20th attendee Mrw3gr from Las Vegas! 

There are still sites available. If you are considering attending this rally, but are not on the "hopeful" list, please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## RizFam

20 Families already Awesome!!!







Dawn the pics of the CG are beautiful!!








* To Outbackers AIRBOSS*

Tami


----------



## campmg

Dawn - can you help back me in so I don't rip down the fence?

Who do we want to camp by? You of course. Doesn't Stacey work for a liquor distributor? That's a tough one.


----------



## California Jim

Very nice location! I would like to be there TODAY







It will be.......glorious.

Should I bring my cable TV cord ????









Thanks Dawn - payment sent.


----------



## campmg

Just curious how many kids are coming? I have a boy and girl -- 12 and 14.


----------



## Beerman

Mine are a bit younger, boy is five and girl is only a precious 1 1/2. My boy will give them a run for their money though.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Beerman said:


> Mine are a bit younger, boy is five and girl is only a precious 1 1/2. My boy will give them a run for their money though.


Time to udpate your signature data


----------



## Airboss

I just checked the website and I didn't find a pet policy. Are dogs allowed? Is there a pet park? Anyone else bringing Fido?


----------



## TheMillers

Please move TheMillers to the attending list. I just put it on our calendar.

We have two children (6 and 9 by that time) going. Can't wait!


----------



## skippershe

Airboss said:


> Just curious how many kids are coming? I have a boy and girl -- 12 and 14.


Last count, about 23 kids (all age ranges)


----------



## campmg

I never get the part about not being allowed to leave pets unattended inside the camper. We stayed at the San Diego KOA. They were real good about it and took my cell phone number in case the dog made noise while we were gone. I never got a call. I guess you can always say "how are they going to know"?


----------



## alebar17

Hi All,

The cabanas look great....should we start planning an informal potluck now?With the number of people that are planning to attend (21 families so far!!!!!!) here is what I have come up with:

Main dishes:
1.alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

desserts
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

We also need someone to bring paper plates and napkins for 60-75 people

Please bring enough food to feed your family and one more

BYOB---plastic cups only









thanks,
Barb

"I spoke with the sales/catering department about using one of their beach cabanas for a Saturday potluck, and they are giving us two complimentary side by side cabanas for 5 hours







"

Beach and cabanas on left


----------



## skippershe

Hi All,

The cabanas look great....should we start planning an informal potluck now?With the number of people that are planning to attend (21 families so far!!!!!!) here is what I have come up with:

Main dishes:
1.alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2.skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

desserts
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

We also need someone to bring paper plates and napkins for 60-75 people

Please bring enough food to feed your family and one more

BYOB---plastic cups only

thanks,
Barb


----------



## campmg

Put me down for the plates and napkins. Skippershe says I get it easy since I'm traveling far.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

We'll bring some potato salad


----------



## skippershe

FYI - Just copy and paste this into your post, and add your name and dish

Main dishes:
1.alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2.skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

desserts
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

We also need someone to bring paper plates and napkins for 60-75 people - campmg


----------



## Insomniak

Two monsters kids, aged three and five.

We can bring whatever food or drink is needed. Especially drink.....


----------



## Morgueman

FYI - Just copy and paste this into your post, and add your name and dish

Main dishes:
1.alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2.skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. Morgueman - Pasta salad (made by Mrs. Morgueman with her secret ingredients).
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

desserts
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## California Jim

Chicken Adobo !.......SALAMAT! alebar17









Main dishes:
1.alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2.skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

desserts
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

We also need someone to bring paper plates and napkins for 60-75 people - campmg


----------



## California Jim

TheMillers said:


> Please move TheMillers to the attending list. I just put it on our calendar.
> 
> We have two children (6 and 9 by that time) going. Can't wait!


Glad you guys can make it







I also have two girls (5 and 8).


----------



## skippershe

California Jim said:


> Chicken Adobo !.......SALAMAT! alebar17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main dishes:
> 1.alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
> 2.skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> sides/salads
> 1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
> 2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
> 3. Morgueman - Pasta salad (made by Mrs. Morgueman with her secret ingredients).
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> desserts
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> We also need someone to bring paper plates and napkins for 60-75 people - campmg


----------



## MattS

This rally is sounding great.







I'm sorry we still don't have a definitive answer. There are some variables up in the air right now.
Although, I think we would at least come down for the day on Saturday maybe?


----------



## h2oman

Chicken Adobo !.......SALAMAT! alebar17

Main dishes:
1.alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2.skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3.h2oman - Ribs
4.
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. Morgueman - Pasta salad (made by Mrs. Morgueman with her secret ingredients).
4. 
5.
6.
7.

desserts
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

We also need someone to bring paper plates and napkins for 60-75 people - campmg


----------



## skippershe

Ribs too????








Sounds like we have a feast in the making!


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally Patrick C.! 









1. skippershe 2/1
2. Alebar17 2/1
3. W. Podboy 2/0
4. Patrick C. (California Jim's SOB friends) 2/?
5. SmkSignals 2/2
6. STBNCBN 2/0
7. California Jim 2/2
8. Insomniak 2/2
9. Pete & Sandy (skippershe's SOB friends) 2/0
10. 3ME 2/1
11. h20man 2/2
12. Mgonzo2u 2/1
13. Beerman 2/2
14. louvel1 2/1
15. Airboss 2/0
16. Aplvlykat 2/0
17. campmg 2/2
18. raynardo ?
19. StaceyR 2/0
20. mrw3gr 2/2
21. TheMillers 2/2
22.
23.
24.
25.

List of hopefuls...

MattS
Bob2ride
Morgueman


----------



## 4ME

Main dishes:
1.alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2.skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3.h2oman - Ribs
4.
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. Morgueman - Pasta salad (made by Mrs. Morgueman with her secret ingredients).
4. 3Me-Chinese chicken sald without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
5.
6.
7.

desserts
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

Is anybody bringing a big barbeque? If so I can bring some teriyaki salmon fillets.My big q is too big to bring and the small one too small for all.


----------



## skippershe

3ME said:


> Is anybody bringing a big barbeque? If so I can bring some teriyaki salmon fillets.My big q is too big to bring and the small one too small for all.


Hi Ed,
We'll be bringing our Aussie BBQ, it's a charcoal grill with a decent cooking area


----------



## 4ME

Main dishes:
1.alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2.skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3.h2oman - Ribs
4.3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. Morgueman - Pasta salad (made by Mrs. Morgueman with her secret ingredients).
4. 3Me-Chinese chicken sald without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
5.
6.
7.

desserts
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## campmg

I'm bringing my Coleman Roadtrip grill.


----------



## h2oman

skippershe said:


> Is anybody bringing a big barbeque? If so I can bring some teriyaki salmon fillets.My big q is too big to bring and the small one too small for all.


Hi Ed,
We'll be bringing our Aussie BBQ, it's a charcoal grill with a decent cooking area








[/quote]

Ours is an Aussie gas.


----------



## skippershe

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
4. 
5.
6.
7.

desserts
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## DuaneEllison

Hello - it has been a LONG while since either dw or I posted but we are definitely in!

Duane...


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally DuaneEllison









Whoo Hoo! 22! 

1. skippershe 2/1
2. Alebar17 2/1
3. W. Podboy 2/0
4. Patrick C. (California Jim's SOB friends) 2/?
5. SmkSignals 2/2
6. STBNCBN 2/0
7. California Jim 2/2
8. Insomniak 2/2
9. Pete & Sandy (skippershe's SOB friends) 2/0
10. 3ME 2/1
11. h20man 2/2
12. Mgonzo2u 2/1
13. Beerman 2/2
14. louvel1 2/1
15. Airboss 2/0
16. Aplvlykat 2/0
17. campmg 2/2
18. raynardo ?
19. StaceyR 2/0
20. mrw3gr 2/2
21. TheMillers 2/2
22. DuaneEllison 2/3
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. 
28.
29.

List of hopefuls...

MattS
Bob2ride
Morgueman


----------



## DuaneEllison

Hello again - our kids are 8, 6, 2 (boy, girl, girl). Denise (dw) noticed that we are the only crazy ones with three kids.

I also found a pretty in-depth review on Newport Dunes. Sounds like it is really going to be a nice place - and man we are sure getting an awesome deal for this adventure.


----------



## campmg

DuaneEllison said:


> Hello again - our kids are 8, 6, 2 (boy, girl, girl). Denise (dw) noticed that we are the only crazy ones with three kids.


Well that explains the 26RS bunk house.


----------



## Outback-N-It

We would also love to attend if there is still room. We have two boys (5 & 2 1/2) and two dogs. Please let us know how to send you the payment.


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally Outback-N-It! 

Only 6 sites left in our block









1. skippershe 2/1
2. Alebar17 2/1
3. W. Podboy 2/0
4. Patrick C. (California Jim's SOB friends) 2/?
5. SmkSignals 2/2
6. STBNCBN 2/0
7. California Jim 2/2
8. Insomniak 2/2
9. Pete & Sandy (skippershe's SOB friends) 2/0
10. 3ME 2/1
11. h20man 2/2
12. Mgonzo2u 2/1
13. Beerman 2/2
14. louvel1 2/1
15. Airboss 2/0
16. Aplvlykat 2/0
17. campmg 2/2
18. raynardo ?
19. StaceyR 2/0
20. mrw3gr 2/2
21. TheMillers 2/2
22. DuaneEllison 2/3
23. Outback-N-It 2/2
24.
25.
26.
27. 
28.
29.

List of hopefuls...

MattS
Bob2ride
Morgueman



Outback-N-It said:


> We would also love to attend if there is still room. We have two boys (5 & 2 1/2) and two dogs. Please let us know how to send you the payment.


Glad to have you join us! I sent you a PM with payment instructions


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally Jack & Patty! 

1. skippershe 2/1
2. Alebar17 2/1
3. W. Podboy 2/0
4. Patrick C. (California Jim's SOB friends) 2/?
5. SmkSignals 2/2
6. STBNCBN 2/0
7. California Jim 2/2
8. Insomniak 2/2
9. Pete & Sandy (skippershe's SOB friends) 2/0
10. 3ME 2/1
11. h20man 2/2
12. Mgonzo2u 2/1
13. Beerman 2/2
14. louvel1 2/1
15. Aplvlykat 2/0
16. campmg 2/2
17. raynardo ?
18. StaceyR 2/0
19. mrw3gr 2/2
20. TheMillers 2/2
21. DuaneEllison 2/3
22. Outback-N-It 2/2
23. Jack & Patty (new Outbackers) 2/2
24.
25.

List of hopefuls...

MattS
Bob2ride
Morgueman


----------



## SmkSignals

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
5.
6.
7.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## STBNCBN

SmkSignals said:


> Main dishes:
> 1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
> 2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
> 3. h2oman - Ribs
> 4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> sides/salads
> 1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
> 2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
> 3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
> 4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
> 5. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> desserts
> 1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.


----------



## campmg

STBNCBN said:


> Main dishes:
> 1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
> 2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
> 3. h2oman - Ribs
> 4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> sides/salads
> 1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
> 2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
> 3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
> 4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
> 5. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> desserts
> 1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> Plates and napkins -- campmg


[/quote]


----------



## Insomniak

For anyone who's interested, here's the Google Earth map of the Newport Dunes RV Resort:

http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&ll...p;z=16&om=1


----------



## DuaneEllison

Insomniak said:


> For anyone who's interested, here's the Google Earth map of the Newport Dunes RV Resort:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&ll...p;z=16&om=1


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## TheMillers

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
5. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
6. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
7.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

Plates and napkins -- campmg


----------



## Mgonzo2u

I'm sure there will be plenty of hot dogs and hamburgers to go around as well.


----------



## Beerman

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
5. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
6. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
7.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. Beerman - I have no idea yet, but it will be good.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

Plates and napkins -- campmg


----------



## h2oman

Beerman said:


> Main dishes:
> 1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
> 2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
> 3. h2oman - Ribs
> 4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> sides/salads
> 1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
> 2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
> 3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
> 4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
> 5. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
> 6. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
> 7.
> 
> desserts
> 1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
> 2. Beerman - I have no idea yet, but it will be good.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> Plates and napkins -- campmg


If it's beer it will be stellar.


----------



## mco804

is there still room for this Rally?


----------



## skippershe

mco804 said:


> is there still room for this Rally?


Yes! There are still sites available...I just sent you a PM


----------



## campmg

mco804 said:


> is there still room for this Rally?


Depends. What would you bring to the pot luck?


----------



## skippershe

Welcome mco804! 

............................................................................Arrive/depart

1. skippershe 2/1.................................................10/4 to 10/8
2. Alebar17 2/1....................................................10/5 to 10/8
3. W. Podboy 2/0..................................................10/5 to 10/7
4. Patrick C. (California Jim's SOB friends) 2/2......10/5 to 10/7
5. SmkSignals 2/2.................................................10/5 to 10/7
6. STBNCBN 2/0....................................................10/4 to 10/8
7. California Jim 2/2..............................................10/5 to 10/7
8. Insomniak 2/2...................................................
9. Pete & Sandy (skippershe's SOB friends) 2/0...
10. 3ME 2/1..........................................................10/5 to 10/9
11. h20man 2/2....................................................10/5 to 10/7
12. Mgonzo2u 2/1................................................10/5 to 10/7
13. Beerman 2/2...................................................10/5 to 10/7
14. louvel1 2/1......................................................
15. Aplvlykat 2/0...................................................
16. campmg 2/2....................................................
17. raynardo 2/0..................................................10/4 to 10/7
18. StaceyR 2/0.....................................................10/5 to 10/7
19. mrw3gr 2/1.....................................................10/5 to 10/8
20. TheMillers 2/2..................................................10/5 to 10/7
21. DuaneEllison 2/3..............................................10/5 to 10/8
22. Outback-N-It 2/2..............................................10/5 to 10/7
23. Jack & Patty (new Outbackers) 2/2..................10/5 to 10/7
24. mco804 2/2......................................................10/5 to 10/7
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.


----------



## mco804

campmg said:


> is there still room for this Rally?


Depends. What would you bring to the pot luck?
[/quote]

My wife can make enchiladas, or bring pie & ice cream, or etc. I guess the bigger question is what do you guys want????


----------



## skippershe

mco804 said:


> is there still room for this Rally?


Depends. What would you bring to the pot luck?
[/quote]

My wife can make enchiladas, or bring pie & ice cream, or etc. I guess the bigger question is what do you guys want????








[/quote]
mco804,

Don't listen to campmg, he's only bringing plates and napkins








You bring whatever you want to









but.....enchiladas do sound really good!


----------



## skippershe

Hey Everyone! We're official! 

I mailed our deposit check and contracts to the Dunes today!
















I opened up a seperate checking account at my bank a couple of days ago, just for rally funds








This will make it much easier for me to keep track of everything, and the planning of our next So. Calif Rally will be a breeze!

I will be sending a check to them one month prior to the rally to pay for our first night, along with a rally attendee list. As soon as they receive that list, you will be able to call them and reserve additional nights at the rally rates if you wish. I will probably just take it over there in person to make sure everything is done correctly...I hate surprises!

I will let you all know as soon as the goods have been delivered


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> mco804,
> 
> Don't listen to campmg, he's only bringing plates and napkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bring whatever you want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but.....enchiladas do sound really good!


Did you ever try eating an enchilada without a plate?









And those plates are coming all the way from Phoenix.


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> Did you ever try eating an enchilada without a plate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those plates are coming all the way from Phoenix.


Did you ever try eating an enchilada without a plate? hmmmm, ok, ya got me there








And those plates are coming all the way from Phoenix.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Dawn,

I just sent you payment via Paypal this morning. I also replied to your PM.


----------



## aplvlykat

Ok folks we added one to the side dishes. Kirk

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
5. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
6. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
7. Aplvlykay- Green Chilli carsserole

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

Plates and napkins -- campmg


----------



## Insomniak

Drat Dawn, I totally forgot to send you a check before we headed out of town. I'll take care of it as soon as we get back. Guess that whole tongue jack thing got me all distractified.

Sitting here at KQ Ranch Resort in Julian, on the east ridge at about 4,500 feet overlooking a huge portion of the Anza Borrego desert. What a view, but pretty windy - day & night. Not much water pressure either, but that's what the pump and fresh water tank are for, eh?


----------



## skippershe

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
5.
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
5. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
6. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
7. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. Raynardo - Birthday Cake 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

Plates and napkins -- campmg


----------



## skippershe

The phone lines are now open! 

If you would like to reserve additional days for Newport Dunes, please call Nick (group sales) at 
(949) 729-3863. Just tell him that you're with Outbackers









**CORRECTION** 8/7/07

I found out today that Nick is not always available, so if you would like to reserve additional days for Newport Dunes, please call RESERVATIONS  at (949) 729-3863. Just tell them that you're with Outbackers









Either one will be able to take your reservation, I was just told that you will receive faster service by talking to the reservations department directly.

Please let me know if and when you make your reservation...It is Mandatory that I have it on our Group Attendee List when I send it in.

Thanks!


----------



## MattS

Thanks for all the work you're doing on this Dawn. I still don't know if we can make it, but we really don't want to miss it- and we apperciate all your effort!!


----------



## BeachHut

Is there still space available? Have to talk to the hubbie but it sounds like a great time and I could see all the mods everyone has done so I can make my honey dooo list


----------



## skippershe

BeachHut said:


> Is there still space available? Have to talk to the hubbie but it sounds like a great time and I could see all the mods everyone has done so I can make my honey dooo list


Yes! We still have room...I just sent you a PM


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally BeachHut!


----------



## BeachHut

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
5. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
5. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
6. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
7. Aplvlykay- Green Chilli carsserole

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

Plates and napkins -- campmg
[/quote]


----------



## h2oman

Is h2ogirl going to be upset that I'm having Blondies for dessert?


----------



## skippershe

h2oman said:


> Is h2ogirl going to be upset that I'm having Blondies for dessert?


Just don't bring any back to the trailer and you should be fine


----------



## mco804

skippershe said:


> Is h2ogirl going to be upset that I'm having Blondies for dessert?


Just don't bring any back to the trailer and you should be fine








[/quote]


----------



## skippershe

Welcome mazzrim2!


----------



## mazzrim2

Can't wait for this trip, we have been to the Dunes many times it's a great place. Thank god it won't be 112 like at Zion








We have 2 kids that are going also Boy 12 and Girl 14. Cya there!

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
5. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
6.
7.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
5. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
6. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
7. Aplvlykay- Green Chilli carsserole

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## skippershe

With 27 families now attending, I thought I'd better up the quantity of dishes!

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
5. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
6.
7.
8.
9.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
5. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
6. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
7. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
8.
9.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## BeachHut

mco804 said:


> Is h2ogirl going to be upset that I'm having Blondies for dessert?


Just don't bring any back to the trailer and you should be fine








[/quote]








[/quote]

I won't tell it you don't


----------



## raynardo

skippershe said:


> desserts
> 1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
> 2. BeachHut - blondies
> 3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
> 4.


Hmmm....looks like my birthday cake disappeared off of the dessert list. We'll, I guess I won't have to share as much then. . . .


----------



## h2oman

raynardo said:


> desserts
> 1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
> 2. BeachHut - blondies
> 3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
> 4.


Hmmm....looks like my birthday cake disappeared off of the dessert list. We'll, I guess I won't have to share as much then. . . .








[/quote]

Looks like we're having a birthday party too. I'm gonna practice singing.


----------



## Fighting Irish

skipershe....

How many spots left? I am strongly considering joining you all and was wondering if I could bring a non-outbacker or two? It's so close to home and at such a good price, it could be the first trip for my new bundle of joy (due any day now)! Let me know.

Irish


----------



## skippershe

Fighting Irish said:


> skipershe....
> 
> How many spots left? I am strongly considering joining you all and was wondering if I could bring a non-outbacker or two? It's so close to home and at such a good price, it could be the first trip for my new bundle of joy (due any day now)! Let me know.
> 
> Irish


I can't believe I'm actually able to say this, but.......
We only have 2 sites left in our block!

however, the dunes has 33 sites set aside for us...I'm not sure where the other 4 sites are, but sure they are close by.

Oh! And about that new bundle of joy......You can never take them camping too soon!
Please let us know when that little angel arrives


----------



## skippershe

Welcome Fighting Irish 
and parents Dave & Carol! 

We have 29!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

This little rally is really shaping up to be a large rally.


----------



## skippershe

Mgonzo2u said:


> This little rally is really shaping up to be a large rally.


Yes it is!

I found out today that the extra 4 sites ARE in our block, so if anyone is on the fence about this rally, ya better speak up soon!

Only 4 sites left!!!


----------



## skippershe

**CORRECTION** 8/7/07

Early Arrival/Late Departure Reservations
I found out today that Nick (group sales) is not always available, so if you would like to reserve additional days for Newport Dunes, please call RESERVATIONS at (949) 729-3863. Just tell them that you're with Outbackers.

Either one will be able to take your reservation, I was just told that you will receive faster service by talking to the reservations department directly.

Please let me know if and when you make your reservation...It is Mandatory that I have it on our Group Attendee List when I send it in.

PAYMENTS
I have received payments from approximately half of our attendees...








Just a reminder to please send them to me as soon as possible...Thanks!

Information Accuracy
Please check the information that I have for you on the first page of this thread and let me know if I have made any errors.
I am still missing dates from a few families, please help me fill in the blanks









Site Assignments
I've been working on site assignments and will be posting them soon








Thanks everyone, this is looking to be one great turnout!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

skippershe said:


> **CORRECTION** 8/7/07
> 
> Early Arrival/Late Departure Reservations
> I found out today that Nick (group sales) is not always available, so if you would like to reserve additional days for Newport Dunes, please call RESERVATIONS at (949) 729-3863. Just tell them that you're with Outbackers.
> 
> Either one will be able to take your reservation, I was just told that you will receive faster service by talking to the reservations department directly.
> 
> Please let me know if and when you make your reservation...It is Mandatory that I have it on our Group Attendee List when I send it in.
> 
> PAYMENTS
> I have received payments from approximately half of our attendees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to please send them to me as soon as possible...Thanks!
> 
> Information Accuracy
> Please check the information that I have for you on the first page of this thread and let me know if I have made any errors.
> I am still missing dates from a few families, please help me fill in the blanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site Assignments
> I've been working on site assignments and will be posting them soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, this is looking to be one great turnout!


Come on folks. *Payments were due to Skippershe by August 3rd at the latest*. She is doing all of us a favor, the least we can do is follow her straight forward leads and requests.

*Please send your payments today.*


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> With 27 families now attending, I thought I'd better up the quantity of dishes!
> 
> Plates and Napkins - campmg


Don't worry Dawn, I'll bring a few extra plates too.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

...........bump

Did you send your payment to Dawn?


----------



## skippershe

Does anyone have any new offerings to add to the potluck?? 

We're going to have alot of hungry mouths to feed!








so far, about 60 adults and 40 kids!


----------



## 2-Far

Do you have room for 1 more Outbacker???


----------



## skippershe

2-Far said:


> Do you have room for 1 more Outbacker???


Why, yes we do!









I'll send you a PM with payment details if you would like for me to add you to the list.
Just let me know if you are in


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally 2-Far!! 

Wow! That makes 30








Only 3 sites left!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Welcome to the rally 2-Far!!
> 
> Wow! That makes 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 3 sites left!


Sounds like it is going to be a great Rally...


----------



## h2oman

That's a lot of beer.


----------



## campmg

Hey Skipper -- my DW laughed when I told her we have plates. We'll bring something else but just don't know what it is yet. I'm also calling the Dunes Monday morning to get the extra day, leaving on Monday.

Thanks again for all you're doing.

Mitch


----------



## skippershe

Welcome SOB's Eric and Colleen! 

Only 2 sites left now...


----------



## mco804

skippershe said:


> Does anyone have any new offerings to add to the potluck??
> 
> We're going to have alot of hungry mouths to feed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far, about 60 adults and 40 kids!


We will be adding to the potluck, not sure what yet though. I'll keep you posted

ps
is anybody bringing drinks?


----------



## Mgonzo2u

h2oman said:


> That's a lot of beer.


Why should this camping trip be any different?


----------



## skippershe

mco804 said:


> is anybody bringing drinks?


Please bring your own drinks to the potluck








Trust me when I say it's easier this way


----------



## Mgonzo2u

skippershe said:


> is anybody bringing drinks?


Please bring your own drinks to the potluck








Trust me when I say it's easier this way








[/quote]

She just said B.Y.O.B.!

Anyone want to go in on a keg of beer? I live locally and know where to get one for the weekend.

Speak up, don't be shy..........

This rally is really shaping up to be a doozy.


----------



## campmg

Mgonzo2u said:


> She just said B.Y.O.B.!
> 
> Anyone want to go in on a keg of beer? I live locally and know where to get one for the night.
> 
> Speak up, don't be shy..........
> 
> This rally is really shaping up to be a doozy.


Where's h20man?


----------



## skippershe

Mgonzo2u said:


> Anyone want to go in on a keg of beer? I live locally and know where to get one for the night.


High Time or Mr Keg?

Hmmm, can't decide whether to bring the kegerator or the tiki bar


----------



## SmkSignals

Mgonzo2u said:


> is anybody bringing drinks?


Please bring your own drinks to the potluck








Trust me when I say it's easier this way








[/quote]

She just said B.Y.O.B.!

Anyone want to go in on a keg of beer? I live locally and know where to get one for the night.

Speak up, don't be shy..........

This rally is really shaping up to be a doozy.








[/quote]

Actually, this rally is shaping up to be real *Boozy* !!


----------



## mco804

skippershe said:


> Anyone want to go in on a keg of beer? I live locally and know where to get one for the night.


High Time or Mr Keg?

Hmmm, can't decide whether to bring the kegerator or the tiki bar








[/quote]

bring both


----------



## Mgonzo2u

skippershe said:


> Anyone want to go in on a keg of beer? I live locally and know where to get one for the night.


High Time or Mr Keg?

Hmmm, can't decide whether to bring the kegerator or the tiki bar








[/quote]

I was thinking Hi-Time but if you have something to fit the bill.....................again, don't be shy.


----------



## h2oman

campmg said:


> She just said B.Y.O.B.!
> 
> Anyone want to go in on a keg of beer? I live locally and know where to get one for the night.
> 
> Speak up, don't be shy..........
> 
> This rally is really shaping up to be a doozy.


Where's h20man?
[/quote]

What did I do now?


----------



## skippershe

h2oman said:


> Where's h20man?


What did I do now?








[/quote]
Maybe he meant beerman??


----------



## skippershe

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
5. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
6.
7.
8.
9.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
5. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
6. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
7. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
8.
9.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6.
7.
8.
9.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## Mgonzo2u

*Have you sent your payment for this event to Dawn yet*?


----------



## Beerman

Did somebody say Keg? I have been trying to figure out how to put a tap on the outside and keep it cold inside. Well I wouldn't have to drive anywhere so I am game for it. And I drink anything with hops and barley.

Beerman


----------



## 4ME

Beerman said:


> Did somebody say Keg? I have been trying to figure out how to put a tap on the outside and keep it cold inside. Well I wouldn't have to drive anywhere so I am game for it. And I drink anything with hops and barley.
> 
> Beerman


Didn't we talk about this before in an old thread.......I think you could put a cooler on your wife's side of the bed and run the tap out the back window........1 problem solved.


----------



## Beerman

I think she would tell me to sleep outside with the keg. Which wouldn't be to bad! It is camping. I am looking forward to this rally.


----------



## skippershe

Welcome Rich and Family! 

(SOB Friends of Fighting Irish)

We've got 32!
Only 1 site left in our block!!!


----------



## skippershe

More Main Dishes Needed! 









Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3me-teryiaki salmon with spicy ponzu dipping sauce
5. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
6.
7.
8.
9.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. California Jim - World famous taco salad
3. 3Me-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
4. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
5. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
6. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
7. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
8.
9.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7.
8.
9.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## 4ME

I'll step up to bat for another Main dish!
I will probably channge the salmon to something else with this many people too.
I dont know what yet but make it 2 from us.


----------



## sjredburn

Hi Dawn,

I've finally decided (with much encouragement from Stacey) on our Potluck contribution. It works as a main course for us, but feel free to list it under Side Dishes if you'd rather. It is meatless, which is nice for any vegetarians who might be attending.

Risotto with Sun-Dried Tomatoes and Smoked Mozzarella









I'm thrilled to see how many families now have signed up! It's gonna be crazy fun!









Judy


----------



## skippershe

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- mystery dish
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9.
10.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. 
8.
9.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8.
9.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## California Jim

Our "World Famous Taco Salad" is actually a main dish for us, and contains about 3# of ground beef. That and a tall glass of iced tea and you've got yourself a summer winner







I'll check with the DW and see about bringing something else too.


----------



## BeachHut

How many kids do we have coming? Should we do hamburgers and/or hotdogs?


----------



## BeachHut

skippershe said:


> Main dishes:
> 1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
> 2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
> 3. h2oman - Ribs
> 4. 3ME-meatloaf
> 5. 3ME- mystery dish
> 6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
> 7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
> 8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> sides/salads
> 1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
> 2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
> 3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
> 4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
> 5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
> 6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
> 7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
> 8.
> 9.
> 
> desserts
> 1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
> 2. BeachHut - blondies
> 3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
> 4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
> 5. Marc & Christine - cookies
> 6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
> 7. skippershe - surprise
> 8.
> 9.
> 
> Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## 4ME

Beachhut,
I noticed the Cowboy caviar. Is this the texas raw beef with onions and cheese variety or something else.

Just curious


----------



## BeachHut

no raw beef...its black eyed peas, shoe peg corn, tomatoes, green onions, avocado and cilantro with a tabasco red wine vineagar dressing. Its good as a dip with chips but its really good as a salad too.


----------



## 4ME

Sounds yummy!

What is shoe peg corn?


----------



## skippershe

BeachHut said:


> How many kids do we have coming? Should we do hamburgers and/or hotdogs?


We have about 40 kids of hot dog eating age








I'm not counting children 3 and under cause of the choking factor...

Hot dogs would definitely be easy to make for the kids








BTW, I have 2 huge costco bottles of mustard left over from Zion, so I'll make sure to have one on board.


----------



## skippershe

3ME said:


> Sounds yummy!
> 
> What is shoe peg corn?


I didn't know either!
I just did a search on "What is shoe peg corn"

Answer: Shoe peg corn is a white, sweet, crunchy corn that is narrow at one end. It is commonly sold in cans in the market vegetable aisle, and is used in salads, side dishes, and casseroles.

I think they are those little tiny 2" whole corns that you find in bean salads and such...


----------



## BeachHut

you can make it with regular canned corn but the shoe peg is much sweeter. I will bring 3 packages of hot dogs and buns to add to the food list and we always have ketchup..DD can't live without it


----------



## skippershe

BeachHut said:


> you can make it with regular canned corn but the shoe peg is much sweeter. I will bring 3 packages of hot dogs and buns to add to the food list and we always have ketchup..DD can't live without it


Thanks BeachHut!
You rock








I will have a couple of packages of hot dogs on hand as well


----------



## 4ME

BeachHut said:


> you can make it with regular canned corn but the shoe peg is much sweeter. I will bring 3 packages of hot dogs and buns to add to the food list and we always have ketchup..DD can't live without it


well....what is it?
Is it baby corn or a corn hybrid or something you kept in your shoe untill ripe.(just kidding but you got my curiousity up)


----------



## skippershe

3ME said:


> you can make it with regular canned corn but the shoe peg is much sweeter. I will bring 3 packages of hot dogs and buns to add to the food list and we always have ketchup..DD can't live without it


well....what is it?
Is it baby corn or a corn hybrid or something you kept in your shoe untill ripe.(just kidding but you got my curiousity up)
[/quote]
I think my previous guess was wrong









Q. What is "shoe peg" corn?

A. This is the trade name for canned corn cut in a special way so as to preserve as nearly as possible the whole kernel of the corn. It tastes like corn on the cob. Indeed, shoe peg corn (or "special cut" corn, as it is sometimes labeled), is corn on the cob minus the cob. It is warmed by placing the unopened can in boiling water for ten or fifteen minutes. The can is then opened, the juice drained off, and the corn served with a lump of butter.

and this from the Piggly Wiggly website: "Shoe peg" corn, a whole-grain white corn, has small, narrow kernels with a distinctly sweet flavor.

Ok, I'm done researching shoe peg corn!


----------



## BeachHut

lol







...its just corn that is shaped a little different. Its not on the cob and its not the mini-corns you find at salad bars. It is sweeter than regular corn and a little lighter in color. The recipe calls for it so I use it. I had never heard of it before but my kids like it so that's all I buy now


----------



## 4ME

BeachHut said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...its just corn that is shaped a little different. Its not on the cob and its not the mini-corns you find at salad bars. It is sweeter than regular corn and a little lighter in color. The recipe calls for it so I use it. I had never heard of it before but my kids like it so that's all I buy now


Where do you get it?
I have not seen it before.


----------



## 4ME

Is anybody attending the rally who wants a drawer for the tilt-out replacement mod?
I took out both of mine out of the pantry and only needed 1 for the mod.
I will bring the other if someone wants it. first one to chime in get's it.


----------



## mazzrim2

We can take care of the Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids, bring your mustard Dawn







we will also provide ketchup and Relish.

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- mystery dish
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
10.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
8. 
9.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8.
9.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## SmkSignals

3ME said:


> Is anybody attending the rally who wants a drawer for the tilt-out replacement mod?
> I took out both of mine out of the pantry and only needed 1 for the mod.
> I will bring the other if someone wants it. first one to chime in get's it.


Yes, I would love to have it !!!


----------



## mazzrim2

skippershe said:


> you can make it with regular canned corn but the shoe peg is much sweeter. I will bring 3 packages of hot dogs and buns to add to the food list and we always have ketchup..DD can't live without it


Thanks BeachHut!
You rock








I will have a couple of packages of hot dogs on hand as well
[/quote]

BeachHut I didn't even notice you were going to bring the hotdogs, I notice you are already bringing lots of stuff, if you like we can take care of the Hotdogs and buns. Let me know...

Brett and Jody


----------



## BeachHut

mazzrim2 said:


> you can make it with regular canned corn but the shoe peg is much sweeter. I will bring 3 packages of hot dogs and buns to add to the food list and we always have ketchup..DD can't live without it


Thanks BeachHut!
You rock








I will have a couple of packages of hot dogs on hand as well
[/quote]

BeachHut I didn't even notice you were going to bring the hotdogs, I notice you are already bringing lots of stuff, if you like we can take care of the Hotdogs and buns. Let me know...

Brett and Jody
[/quote]
Mazzrim - that would be great if you can bring them


----------



## BeachHut

3ME said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...its just corn that is shaped a little different. Its not on the cob and its not the mini-corns you find at salad bars. It is sweeter than regular corn and a little lighter in color. The recipe calls for it so I use it. I had never heard of it before but my kids like it so that's all I buy now


Where do you get it?
I have not seen it before.
[/quote]

I originally got it at Safeway but when we moved to the central valley, we only have a Savemart and after asking for it several times, they started carrying it. I just used the last couple of cans I had last week and haven't replaced them yet, but I think the brand is green giant.


----------



## BeachHut

SmkSignals said:


> Is anybody attending the rally who wants a drawer for the tilt-out replacement mod?
> I took out both of mine out of the pantry and only needed 1 for the mod.
> I will bring the other if someone wants it. first one to chime in get's it.


Yes, I would love to have it !!!








[/quote]

SmkSignals - my kids are the same ages as yours and my son thought he would have no one to talk to at the rally...made his day that all the kids attending aren't little. He does seem to think that no one has ever been 12 before he came along







. I guess the rest of us were just born at our current age


----------



## skippershe

45 days to go! 

To anyone who has not signed up for the potluck, please consider bringing a main dish









Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- mystery dish
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
8. 
9.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8.
9.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## W Podboy

skippershe said:


> 45 days to go! [/size
> To anyone who has not signed up for the potluck, please consider bringing a main dish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main dishes:
> 1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
> 2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
> 3. h2oman - Ribs
> 4. 3ME-meatloaf
> 5. 3ME- mystery dish
> 6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
> 7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
> 8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
> 9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 
> sides/salads
> 1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
> 2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
> 3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
> 4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
> 5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
> 6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
> 7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
> 8.
> 9.
> 
> desserts
> 1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
> 2. BeachHut - blondies
> 3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
> 4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
> 5. Marc & Christine - cookies
> 6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
> 7. skippershe - surprise
> 8.
> 9.
> 
> Plates and Napkins - campmg




Sorry for the delay in my response. I have been on the road traveling for the last 3 weeks for Biz and had a laptop crash !!!

Anyway, we will bring a Main Dish just as soon as DW and I agree on what it will be... Stay tuned more to follow.

Wes


----------



## SmkSignals

BeachHut said:


> SmkSignals - my kids are the same ages as yours and my son thought he would have no one to talk to at the rally...made his day that all the kids attending aren't little. He does seem to think that no one has ever been 12 before he came along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess the rest of us were just born at our current age


great !!! we will have to make sure to find each other !! I actually need to update his age. he just turned 13 on August 10th. Whew.... big teenager now !!









I see you have a 28KRS... Does you family do any off roading ???


----------



## BeachHut

SmkSignals said:


> SmkSignals - my kids are the same ages as yours and my son thought he would have no one to talk to at the rally...made his day that all the kids attending aren't little. He does seem to think that no one has ever been 12 before he came along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess the rest of us were just born at our current age


great !!! we will have to make sure to find each other !! I actually need to update his age. he just turned 13 on August 10th. Whew.... big teenager now !!









I see you have a 28KRS... Does you family do any off roading ???
[/quote]

No off-roading yet...DH has plans for it thus the reason for the KRS...right after he finds that money tree







. I really wanted the bunks but it is nice to put everything in the "garage".


----------



## California Jim

skippershe said:


> 45 days to go!
> 
> To anyone who has not signed up for the potluck, please consider bringing a main dish


Jack & Patty (new OBr's) have added item #10 to the main dish selection.

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- mystery dish
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
10. Jack & Patty - BBQ'd Chicken Asada
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
8. 
9.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8.
9.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## skippershe

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- TBD
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
10. Jack & Patty - BBQ'd Chicken Asada
11. WPodboy - TBD
12.
13.
14.
15.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
8. Mco804 - ceviche & tortillas
9.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8.
9.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## 4ME

SmkSignals said:


> Is anybody attending the rally who wants a drawer for the tilt-out replacement mod?
> I took out both of mine out of the pantry and only needed 1 for the mod.
> I will bring the other if someone wants it. first one to chime in get's it.


Yes, I would love to have it !!!








[/quote]

It's yours!
Don't be shy about reminding me for it while we are there either.


----------



## SmkSignals

3ME said:


> Is anybody attending the rally who wants a drawer for the tilt-out replacement mod?
> I took out both of mine out of the pantry and only needed 1 for the mod.
> I will bring the other if someone wants it. first one to chime in get's it.


Yes, I would love to have it !!!








[/quote]

It's yours!
Don't be shy about reminding me for it while we are there either.
[/quote]

Thanks Ed. I will see you there ....


----------



## mazzrim2

SmkSignals said:


> SmkSignals - my kids are the same ages as yours and my son thought he would have no one to talk to at the rally...made his day that all the kids attending aren't little. He does seem to think that no one has ever been 12 before he came along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess the rest of us were just born at our current age


great !!! we will have to make sure to find each other !! I actually need to update his age. he just turned 13 on August 10th. Whew.... big teenager now !!









I see you have a 28KRS... Does you family do any off roading ???
[/quote]

My son is 12 and Daughter is 14, it's good to see there are other teenagers going, at the Utah rally they felt kinda old


----------



## skippershe

mazzrim2 said:


> SmkSignals - my kids are the same ages as yours and my son thought he would have no one to talk to at the rally...made his day that all the kids attending aren't little. He does seem to think that no one has ever been 12 before he came along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess the rest of us were just born at our current age


great !!! we will have to make sure to find each other !! I actually need to update his age. he just turned 13 on August 10th. Whew.... big teenager now !!









I see you have a 28KRS... Does you family do any off roading ???
[/quote]

My son is 12 and Daughter is 14, it's good to see there are other teenagers going, at the Utah rally they felt kinda old








[/quote]
Both 2-far and campmg have teenage daughters as well, so the older kids be in good company


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> Both 2-far and campmg have teenage daughters as well, so the older kids be in good company


Yep - she'll be 14 by then and a 12 year old son.

_Disclaimer - 14 year old girl thinks she's going on 20. Parents try very hard but may have little control over the actions and attitude of said 14 year old girl. Girl in question may have been abducted by aliens and replaced with this unusual model. Please do not make assumptions about girl's parents based solely on said child. _


----------



## skippershe

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- TBD
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
10. Jack & Patty - BBQ'd Chicken Asada
11. WPodboy - TBD
12. STBNCBN - beef and chicken taquitos
13.
14.
15.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
8. Mco804 - ceviche & tortillas
9.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8.
9.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## skippershe

Early Arrival/Extended Stay Reservations

I called reservations at the Dunes today and so far they only have received 5 extended stay reservations out of 12.

If you already have made a reservation and I don't have a "done" next to your name, please PM me with your confirmation number.

If you are planning an early arrival or late departure, you should call them ASAP (949) 729-3863 (Ask for Reservations, tell them you're with Outbackers) just to ensure they don't rent your site to an outsider for the night...It would be a bummer if they have to place you elsewhere in the park and then you have to move!

Extended stay list
skippershe = 10/4-10/8 done
Alebar17 = 10/5-10/8 done
STBNCBN = 10/4-10/8 done
3ME - 10/5-10/9 done
Aplvlykat = 10/5-10/8
campmg = 10/5-10/8 done
Raynardo = 10/4-10/7 done
DuaneEllison = 10/5-10/8
BeachHut = 10/4-10/7
Marc & Christine = 10/4-10/8
2-Far = 10/5-10/8
Eric & Coleen = 10/4-10/8 done
Thanks everyone!


----------



## campmg

Dawn -- it's done. Their toll free # is 800-765-7661 for those of us that don't live 5 minutes away.

I'm in 10/5 and out 10/8.


----------



## BeachHut

campmg said:


> Both 2-far and campmg have teenage daughters as well, so the older kids be in good company


Yep - she'll be 14 by then and a 12 year old son.

_Disclaimer - 14 year old girl thinks she's going on 20. Parents try very hard but may have little control over the actions and attitude of said 14 year old girl. Girl in question may have been abducted by aliens and replaced with this unusual model. Please do not make assumptions about girl's parents based solely on said child. _
[/quote]








That made my day...my DD is only 10...the best is yet to come


----------



## campmg

BeachHut said:


> That made my day...my DD is only 10...the best is yet to come


Oh yeah. I'm not kidding either. It was like a light switch. It happened that fast.


----------



## BeachHut

campmg said:


> That made my day...my DD is only 10...the best is yet to come


Oh yeah. I'm not kidding either. It was like a light switch. It happened that fast.








[/quote]

That's going to be a long trip from Arizona for the rally:blink:


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> Dawn -- it's done. Their toll free # is 800-765-7661 for those of us that don't live 5 minutes away.
> 
> I'm in 10/5 and out 10/8.


Good job Mitch!


----------



## h2oman

Just to let everyone know, Newport Bay is one of the places where I monitor the water quality and I can tell you that there can be great fishing there. I am bringing my rods. Anyone who wants to join me, bring 'em.

John


----------



## STBNCBN

h2oman said:


> Just to let everyone know, Newport Bay is one of the places where I monitor the water quality and I can tell you that there can be great fishing there. I am bringing my rods. Anyone who wants to join me, bring 'em.
> 
> John


for what kind of fish?


----------



## skippershe

STBNCBN said:


> Just to let everyone know, Newport Bay is one of the places where I monitor the water quality and I can tell you that there can be great fishing there. I am bringing my rods. Anyone who wants to join me, bring 'em.
> 
> John


for what kind of fish?
[/quote]
Try this link: Newport Bay Fishing info


----------



## 4ME

Fish On!
I checked out the site and it looks like good fishin' to be had.


----------



## skippershe

Whoo Hoo! 

I just wanted to let you all know that all payments have been received (thanks everyone!) and we are good to go









Another reminder to please call the Dunes to secure your extended stay reservation, and also to add your dish to our potluck list if you haven't already done so...

We still have 1 site left, any takers??









40 days!


----------



## skippershe

37 days!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Good news about all the $ being taken care of.

Let the good times roll now.


----------



## skippershe

Site Assignments

OK everyone, I am taking our deposit and attendee list to the Dunes tomorrow







so I am finally able to post our site assignments








They will stay exactly as they are unless someone cancels and I have to move an Outback or two to fill in the blank.
Click here to view theNewport Dunes Site Map, just place your mouse over the map and right click to zoom in for a larger map

..........................................................................Arrive/depart........Site#
1. skippershe 2/1.................................................10/4 to 10/8.......1209
2. Alebar17 2/1....................................................10/5 to 10/8.......1207
3. W. Podboy 2/0..................................................10/5 to 10/7.......1210
4. Patrick C. (California Jim's SOB friends) 2/2......10/5 to 10/7.........1208
5. SmkSignals 2/2.................................................10/5 to 10/7.......1217
6. STBNCBN 2/0....................................................10/4 to 10/8.......1219
7. California Jim 2/2..............................................10/5 to 10/7........1205
8. Insomniak 2/2...................................................10/5 to 10/7.......1213
9. Pete & Sandy (skippershe's SOB friends) 2/0......10/5 to 10/7.........1211
10. 3ME 2/1..........................................................10/5 to 10/9........1215
11. h20man 2/2....................................................10/5 to 10/7.........1220
12. Mgonzo2u 2/1................................................10/5 to 10/7..........1202
13. Beerman 2/2...................................................10/5 to 10/7........1218
14. Aplvlykat 2/0...................................................10/5 to 10/8........1222
15. campmg 2/2....................................................10/5 to 10/8........1214
16. raynardo 2/0..................................................10/4 to 10/7.........1204
17. StaceyR 2/0.....................................................10/5 to 10/7........1216
18. TheMillers 2/2..................................................10/5 to 10/7.........1206
19. DuaneEllison 2/3..............................................10/5 to 10/8.........1201
20. Outback-N-It 2/2..............................................10/5 to 10/7.........1313
21. Jack & Patty (new Outbackers) 2/2....................10/5 to 10/7..........1203
22. mco804 2/2......................................................10/5 to 10/7.........1315
23. BeachHut 2/2....................................................10/4 to 10/7.........1307
24. Marc & Christine 2/2 (SOB's).............................10/4 to 10/7..........1212
25. mazzrim2 2/2....................................................10/5 to 10/7........1309
26. Fighting Irish 2/2...............................................10/5 to 10/7.........1323
27. Dave & Carol 2/0 (SOB's)...................................10/5 to 10/7........1321
28. 2-Far 2/2...........................................................10/5 to 10/8........1317
29. Eric & Colleen 2/0 (SOB's)...................................10/5 to 10/8........1311
30. Rich & family 2/2 (SOB's)....................................10/5 to 10/7.........1319

31. Louvel1 2/1........................................................10/5 to 10/7 have not heard from


----------



## skippershe

Well, it's a done deal...I took our second deposit over to the Dunes today and everything is finalized









The weather was just beautiful...there was a nice breeze and the campground was almost empty, but I'm sure it will be full tomorrow. I took a drive around to all of our sites, checked out the play area on the beach and I think we're all going to have a great time









Also, If anyone is interested, I saw a flyer while I was in the office which read:

1st Annual Newport Dunes RV Rally, June 13th and 14th, 2008

*Enjoy Group Rates on RV Sites starting at $38 per night!

*Activities include: Movies on the Beach, Horseshoe and Volleyball Tournaments,
Face Painting, Tie Dye and more!

For reservations, Call 1-800-765-7661

They are holding 100 or so sites and still have plenty left, so if anyone is interested, here is another chance to camp at the Dunes for under $40.00 per night next summer.

Of course, we can always have another Outbackers rally there too!


----------



## 4ME

Any luck with them getting to extend the movies on the beach to our weekend rally?


----------



## skippershe

3ME said:


> Any luck with them getting to extend the movies on the beach to our weekend rally?


Hey Ed,

I did ask about that, and for a pretty phenominal fee they would be happy to do so








LOL! I just called their sales dept. and was quoted between $1,000 - $3,000!!









Although a movie on the beach would have been really cool, I think that the kids (all 40 of them







) will have plenty of things (Dunes activities and each other) to keep themselves busy


----------



## 4ME

#$%&^.........*((&^&%%!!!!!!!

That's a lot for a old Disney flick and some sand in your s'more.

Was the Sales guy planning on keeping the screen blown up with his mouth?


----------



## h2oman

I just read in one of my fly fishing rags that the dredging operations in Newport Bay are to finish in September. So, if you've got kayaks, pontoons, or float tubes bring 'em.

John


----------



## skippershe

30 DAYS!! 

Potluck dishes to add?? Anyone??


----------



## skippershe

Welcome to the rally ED RN! 

I just got home from the hospital and saw that they had a change of plans and are able to join us









28 days to go!!


----------



## 4ME

Glad to see your up to posting already!


----------



## skippershe

3ME said:


> Glad to see your up to posting already!


Thanks!

I would have gotten here sooner, but I didn't have a laptop









We have one more rally addition...Our friends Susanna and Anthony and their dd will be camping in a tent site right behind our group


----------



## campmg

Dawn -- glad to see you're home and feeling well. You're also still busy recruiting new members. Keep up the good work.


----------



## skippershe

25 Days!!


----------



## 4ME

skippershe said:


> 25 Days!!


WOOOOOOO! HOOOOOOOOO!

I am ready for a little R&R


----------



## skippershe

Hint Hint!! 









Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- TBD
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
10. Jack & Patty - BBQ'd Chicken Asada
11. WPodboy - TBD
12.
13.
14.
15.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
8. Mco804 - ceviche & tortillas
9.
10.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8.
9.
10.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## Insomniak

Allright, allright, allready....

Main dishes:

1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- TBD
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
10. Jack & Patty - BBQ'd Chicken Asada
11. WPodboy - TBD
12. Insomniak - Marinated & BBQ'd chicken wings & drumette's
13. 
14.
15.

sides/salads:

1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
8. Mco804 - ceviche & tortillas
9. Insomniak - Ooey, gooey baked mac & cheese
10.

desserts:

1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8.
9.
10.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## California Jim

I had the good fortune to sample Jack & Patty's Chicken Asada last weekend, and WOW! You will all be pleased.....Until I Eat most of it


----------



## 4ME

California Jim said:


> I had the good fortune to sample Jack & Patty's Chicken Asada last weekend, and WOW! You will all be pleased.....Until I Eat most of it


Think you could get them to share the recipe?


----------



## California Jim

3ME said:


> I had the good fortune to sample Jack & Patty's Chicken Asada last weekend, and WOW! You will all be pleased.....Until I Eat most of it


Think you could get them to share the recipe?
[/quote]

I'm sure there will be alot of that going on with all the good food there. Just ask him, he's a great guy


----------



## Mgonzo2u

With all this food, will we need to make sure that we bring extra tables to hold all of it during the buffet?


----------



## skippershe

Mgonzo2u said:


> With all this food, will we need to make sure that we bring extra tables to hold all of it during the buffet?


I just called the Dunes and spoke with the sales manager. They will have 5 picnic tables set up for us in the cabana area...
We will bring our 6' folding table, and anyone else is welcome to do the same. It would be nice to have tables to use for seating, but most can just bring their camp chairs down to the beach along with a little folding table


----------



## Outback-N-It

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- TBD
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
10. Jack & Patty - BBQ'd Chicken Asada
11. WPodboy - TBD
12. Outback-N-It - Hawaiian Teri Chicken
13.
14.
15.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
8. Mco804 - ceviche & tortillas
9.
10.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8.
9.
10.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## skippershe

21 days!!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

The # of attendees seems to keep fluctuating from 33 to 31.

Am I correct in seeing the number change or am I just having illusions again?


----------



## skippershe

Mgonzo2u said:


> The # of attendees seems to keep fluctuating from 33 to 31.
> 
> Am I correct in seeing the number change or am I just having illusions again?


No, you're not have illusions. I thought that ED RN was a go, but they let me know they were unable to make it








Louvel1 appears to be a no go as well...I haven't heard anything from them in over a month now.

Looks like we should stay a solid 31 at this point


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Whewwwwwwww

Thought it was me again


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> The # of attendees seems to keep fluctuating from 33 to 31.
> 
> Am I correct in seeing the number change or am I just having illusions again?


No, you're not have illusions. I thought that ED RN was a go, but they let me know they were unable to make it








Louvel1 appears to be a no go as well...I haven't heard anything from them in over a month now.

Looks like we should stay a solid 31 at this point








[/quote]

Whew -- now I know how many paper plates to bring. Thanks.


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> Whew -- now I know how many paper plates to bring. Thanks.


Don't forget dessert plates!


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> Whew -- now I know how many paper plates to bring. Thanks.


Don't forget dessert plates!








[/quote]

You can't turn them over?


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> Whew -- now I know how many paper plates to bring. Thanks.


Don't forget dessert plates!








[/quote]

You can't turn them over?
[/quote]







Why don't you bring plastic plates so you can wash them between courses...it'll save you money and won't take you all that long to do...


----------



## raynardo

skippershe said:


> Why don't you bring plastic plates so you can wash them between courses...it'll save you money and won't take you all that long to do...


Is that what butlers are for? Isn't anyone else bringing their butler?


----------



## campmg

raynardo said:


> Why don't you bring plastic plates so you can wash them between courses...it'll save you money and won't take you all that long to do...


Is that what butlers are for? Isn't anyone else bringing their butler?








[/quote]

Nah -- she's staying home.


----------



## skippershe

Only 17 more sleeps!! 















Is anyone else as excited as I am????















The weather is gorgeous today...71 with a nice breeze


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> Only 17 more sleeps!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else as excited as I am????


I'm not sure that's possible.


----------



## skippershe

I just noticed that a couple of dishes were deleted...Hopefully I caught the boo boo's

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- TBD
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
10. Jack & Patty - BBQ'd Chicken Asada
11. WPodboy - TBD
12. Outback-N-It - Hawaiian Teri Chicken
13. Insomniak - Marinated & BBQ'd chicken wings & drummettes
14.
15.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
8. Mco804 - ceviche & tortillas
9. Insomniak - ooey, gooey mac n cheese
10.

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8.
9.
10.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## skippershe

The Newport Dunes Activity Calender for October has finally been posted









Clicky Here and then click on Activities Link, then select October to view...


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> The Newport Dunes Activity Calender for October has finally been posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicky Here and then click on Activities Link, then select October to view...


It's a little hard to read but did I see dodge ball AND whiffle ball? I can't wait.


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> The Newport Dunes Activity Calender for October has finally been posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicky Here and then click on Activities Link, then select October to view...


It's a little hard to read but did I see dodge ball AND whiffle ball? I can't wait.








[/quote]
Isn't dodge ball where you get taken out by hard rubber balls being thrown at your face and the back of your legs??
i can't wait either


----------



## California Jim

I think I saw sleeping listed as an "activity" somewhere. Sounds good


----------



## skippershe

California Jim said:


> I think I saw sleeping listed as an "activity" somewhere. Sounds good


My thoughts exactly...
I am hoping that most of the activities are child friendly and last a really long time


----------



## campmg

My DD probably won't be coming. She's real good at playing with and entertaining a bunch of kids. Get this - she doesn't want to miss a day of school. So far, no DW, no DD, no DDog, and probably no DS.

Looks like this is going to be a great trip.


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> My DD probably won't be coming. She's real good at playing with and entertaining a bunch of kids. Get this - she doesn't want to miss a day of school. So far, no DW, no DD, no DDog, and probably no DS.
> 
> Looks like this is going to be a great trip.


Not to worry, I'll loan you my ds for the weekend









What about your DB?? (that's **** brother, not drinking buddy







)


----------



## skippershe

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- TBD
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
10. Jack & Patty - BBQ'd Chicken Asada
11. WPodboy - TBD
12. Outback-N-It - Hawaiian Teri Chicken
13. Insomniak - Marinated & BBQ'd chicken wings & drummettes
14.
15.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
8. Mco804 - ceviche & tortillas
9. Insomniak - ooey, gooey mac n cheese
10. Colleen & Eric - Dinner Rolls

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8.
9.
10.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> My DD probably won't be coming. She's real good at playing with and entertaining a bunch of kids. Get this - she doesn't want to miss a day of school. So far, no DW, no DD, no DDog, and probably no DS.
> 
> Looks like this is going to be a great trip.


Not to worry, I'll loan you my ds for the weekend









What about your DB?? (that's **** brother, not drinking buddy







)
[/quote]

I didn't realize its the same time he's going on a Caribbean cruise. They're also going to Disney World and scuba diving so no chance of talking him out of it. I'll just have to make new DB's (that is drinking buddies) at the rally.


----------



## Beerman

I will step up to the plate and be a drinking buddy. A friend in need is a friend indeed. I'm going to start the stretching now so that I don't pull a muscle hoisting beer.

Beerman


----------



## SmkSignals

Count me in... I'll start tuning up the liver this weekend !!!









As a matter of fact Beerman, you are right across from me, and campmg is two doors down from you.

Maybe we need a potluck list 4 the booze !!


----------



## 4ME

I like the way you guys think!


----------



## Beerman

SmkSignals,

We will have Beer, Booze, Beach, Outbacks and opening weekend of NHL. What could be better?


----------



## campmg

You're always there to help me with towing, parking, water heater, and mod problems but this tops it all. Confirmed drinking buddies. You guys are the best.

We used to do a rolling happy hour stopping by different campers for a drink before moving on. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Don't forget me.

The guy who has asked before if we should go in on a keg for the weekend.

I live locally to the Dunes so I can pick it up and return it.


----------



## campmg

We could never forget you Marc. I'll go in on the keg if we get some others to join us. I spread my drinking interests out fairly amongst beer, wine, mixed drinks, and blended ones but I'm always open to a nice keg filled with good beer. What kind you thinking about?

Mitch


----------



## SmkSignals

3ME said:


> I like the way you guys think!


Ed and Marc, your in !! Ed, your # 1215, right next to me, and across from Beerman and Campmg !!

Do we need to bring the yellow tape to mark off the designated drinking area ?? LOL !!!

Anyone smoke cigars ?????


----------



## 4ME

I love you Guys!

I am heading to BevMo to load up now!
I may need a bigger Ice chest too!

I quit smoking 2 years ago Halloween but damn I do miss the cigars!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

SmkSignals said:


> I like the way you guys think!


Ed and Marc, your in !! Ed, your # 1215, right next to me, and across from Beerman and Campmg !!

Do we need to bring the yellow tape to mark off the designated drinking area ?? LOL !!!

Anyone smoke cigars ?????
[/quote]

Btw, I'm in site 1202 (corner site near the pool)

Yes on the cigars but I am not allowed to let the impressionable DD see me smoking them as it would be highly hypocritical of her daddy to be seen smoking (anything) while ingraining in her young mind that smoking is bad, bad, bad.

Perhaps a late night, post kiddie bedtime cigar smoking session could be arranged for one of the two nights I'll be there.


----------



## 4ME

Mgonzo2u said:


> I like the way you guys think!


Ed and Marc, your in !! Ed, your # 1215, right next to me, and across from Beerman and Campmg !!

Do we need to bring the yellow tape to mark off the designated drinking area ?? LOL !!!

Anyone smoke cigars ?????
[/quote]

Btw, I'm in site 1202 (corner site near the pool)

Yes on the cigars but I am not allowed to let the impressionable DD see me smoking them as it would be highly hypocritical of her daddy to be seen smoking (anything) while ingraining in her young mind that smoking is bad, bad, bad.

Perhaps a late night, post kiddie bedtime cigar smoking session could be arranged for one of the two nights I'll be there.
[/quote]

Maybe a disguise is in order!


----------



## SmkSignals

> Btw, I'm in site 1202 (corner site near the pool)


I saw that ... hopefully a tram comes by that can take you back to your site.







Worse comes to worse, you are within stumbling distance !!











> Yes on the cigars but I am not allowed to let the impressionable DD see me smoking them as it would be highly hypocritical of her daddy to be seen smoking (anything) while ingraining in her young mind that smoking is bad, bad, bad.
> 
> Perhaps a late night, post kiddie bedtime cigar smoking session could be arranged for one of the two nights I'll be there.


Sounds fine with me. I dont smoke around my kids either.


----------



## skippershe

OK boys...You might not realize this, but everyone has been strategically placed, kinda like a wedding seating chart









Please take note that Stacey R (our resident adult beverage distributor) is located in site 1216, right between campmg and Beerman...How's that for thinking ahead??









My dh is totally into his cigars and beer, so I think you all are going to get along famously









Only 2 Weeks To Go!!


----------



## campmg

SmkSignals said:


> Do we need to bring the yellow tape to mark off the designated drinking area ?? LOL !!!
> 
> Anyone smoke cigars ?????


Do we have enough tape to go around 31 Outbacks?









I haven't smoked a cigar in years. Sort of got into it when everyone else did a few years ago but then stopped for the same reasons mentioned above. It sends the wrong message to my kids when you tell them smoking's bad. Since my kids aren't coming, make sure to bring the cigar cutter.


----------



## STBNCBN

[quote name='Beerman' date='Sep 21 2007, 08:39 AM' post='250497']
SmkSignals,

We will have Beer, Booze, Beach, Outbacks and opening weekend of NHL. What could be better?
[/quote

Having Beer, Booze, Beach and Outbacks


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> OK boys...You might not realize this, but everyone has been strategically placed, kinda like a wedding seating chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please take note that Stacey R (our resident adult beverage distributor) is located in site 1216, right between campmg and Beerman...How's that for thinking ahead??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dh is totally into his cigars and beer, so I think you all are going to get along famously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 Weeks To Go!!


You did a great job Dawn. Unlike a wedding with family from different sides and divorced parents that don't get along who must be separated, we Outbackers are just one happy family.


----------



## Beerman

Well I think we are all in agreement on the site selections, booze, beer, and stogies. Now, what kind of barley pops are we going to get. Although I haven't figured out how to fit the keg in the Outback, there is always a spot outside next to it. I'm all for helping out for the keg. Maybe we can sell the red cups like we did in college (High School).

Beerman


----------



## skippershe

Just talked to dh...he's still at work, but said he's in on the keg idea depending on what ya'll agree on.
I asked him for some suggestions, and so far he has mentioned Heineken, Coors Light or Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.

Throw some stuff out there and take a vote









Do we do a beer poll??


----------



## skippershe

Here's a dumb question...

Should we bring our kegerator?


----------



## 4ME

With all this beer thank god there will be 30+ bathrooms within stumblin range!


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> Just talked to dh...he's still at work, but said he's in on the keg idea depending on what ya'll agree on.
> I asked him for some suggestions, and so far he has mentioned Heineken, Coors Light or Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.
> 
> Throw some stuff out there and take a vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we do a beer poll??


You had me until the Coors Light part. Come on!









Although a nice light beer can be enjoyed by many, I prefer something more brew pubish or foreign. Sierra Nevada and Heiny certainly fit the bill. I always like a cold Fat Tire too.


----------



## skippershe

OK, so far...

Sierra Nevada

Heineken

Fat Tire

Anyone else??


----------



## SmkSignals

Hmmm, just so happens I am working a Sierra Nevada as we speak !!









Brew-Pubish or Imported sounds great to me. Newcastle is another great choice. Kegerator would be kinda slick also !! I'm in for what ever the costs are!

Boy, this drinking thing sure is growing legs eh ....


----------



## Crismon4

.....I vote for Fat Tire!

............oh wait, wrong rally









Dawn, have one for me!!!


----------



## skippershe

I just had a sobering thought...

Should I call ahead anonymously and make sure that it's ok to bring a keg or just go with it?









Has anyone ever brought a keg to a CG before??


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> I just had a sobering thought...
> 
> Should I call ahead anonymously and make sure that it's ok to bring a keg or just go with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever brought a keg to a CG before??


I bring kegs to Newport Dunes all the time. No problem.









Just wing it.


----------



## SmkSignals

lets run with it !!


----------



## aplvlykat

Dawn the keg sounds good. I will go for about anything except coors. I use to be a coors drinker but had to stop because it gave me head aches. So can we keep it to another brand maybe a pilsner. Can someone say Miller light, less filling. Kirk


----------



## BeachHut

Haven't been on in several days and just saw the beer discussion. DH is working in the rain today and when I called to ask if he wanted to go in on a keg, he said "these outbackers are good people"









So that being said, we are in for the keg...he prefers the pub beers...newcastle, fat tire etc.

Gwen


----------



## 4ME

I am game for anything cold and hoppy!

I just hope nobody cuts up their gums too bad on the spiggot trying to suck the keg dry.


----------



## skippershe

Got a







from the Dunes on the keg...Only rule is, no alcohol allowed on the beach








So, carry on!!

12 days to go!


----------



## MattS

Sounds like you'll all have a great time. Unfortunately, we have to pass- too much to do since getting back home after being gone for 6 weeks and not enough time to get it all done.

Maybe next time.


----------



## MattS

Nice double post...


----------



## skippershe

MattS said:


> Sounds like you'll all have a great time. Unfortunately, we have to pass- too much to do since getting back home after being gone for 6 weeks and not enough time to get it all done.
> 
> Maybe next time.


Hi Matt,

Welcome back! 
Sorry to hear you can't make it to the rally...You'll be missed, but I understand








We want to hear all about your 6 week trip, so please tell us your story when you get a chance


----------



## skippershe

11 Days!! 

We had such an amazing thunderstorm on Friday night, that I can now scratch washing the Outback from my list!








Did anyone else get hit with torrential rain??


----------



## skippershe

Potluck Information

Does anyone have anymore potluck dishes to add to the list??

We have Cabana's 4 & 5 reserved for our potluck on Saturday. They are located on the beach directly in front of our group area. 
We have them reserved from 4 - 9 pm. We can begin to set up at 4 and then officially start our potluck dinner at 5:00 pm.
Looking at a sunset calendar, it looks like sunset will happen at 6:31, so plenty of time to eat and hang out before firing up the campfires


----------



## mco804

and here I was wondering if these people like to drink








Those Thunder storms were crazy. We just got back from Dockweiler and friday night was insane. I couldn't believe how hard the rain was coming down. 
see ya guys soon


----------



## MattS

We got that rain too- we had some of that while visiting Colorado and we weren't expecting it when we got back, thats for sure. Thunder?!?!


----------



## California Jim

skippershe said:


> 11 Days!!
> 
> We had such an amazing thunderstorm on Friday night, that I can now scratch washing the Outback from my list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else get hit with torrential rain??


Due to some home construction going on right now we were sleeping in the Outback that night. Woo Hoo, what a ride ! Oh yeah, no leaks









Jim


----------



## Beerman

A couple things:

Skippershe, yes we will be bringing a dish for the potluck . My wife hasn't had the dream about what to make yet. She always comes up with something spectacular though.

BEER, I will drink anything (almost). I went to college in Chico,CA. Yes it is home of Sierra Nevada. Hint Hint. So count me in for anything cold, with hops and barley.

Beerman


----------



## skippershe

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- TBD
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
10. Jack & Patty - BBQ'd Chicken Asada
11. WPodboy - TBD
12. Outback-N-It - Hawaiian Teri Chicken
13. Insomniak - Marinated & BBQ'd chicken wings & drummettes
14. 2-Far - Buffalo Hot Wings
15.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
8. Mco804 - ceviche & tortillas
9. Insomniak - ooey, gooey mac n cheese
10. Colleen & Eric - Dinner Rolls

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8.
9.
10.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## 4ME

Anybody want to try an Outbacker campfire at one of the fire rings on the beach if we can get one?(after the potluck)
We could all bring a little firewood .......but BYOB(or whatever) and s'mores.


----------



## skippershe

A few bits of info... 

I drove over to the Dunes today to do a little more investigating...

Beach Fire Rings - It would be nice to have a community campfire at the beach on Saturday night after our potluck. There are 2 fire rings on the beach, but not very close to our cabanas. 
We can bring a couple of self contained firepits of our own, or secure one of the two that are already there. The last option is to pay $75.00 for them to place a ring down there for us...I say we go for options 1 or 2









Also, please remember that campsites do not include a firepit, only a picnic table, so bring your own self contained fire pit.

Firewood - Firewood is available inside the Market Place, however a small bundle (4 pieces) is $10.00!
I highly recommend that you bring your own. DH works for a new home builder and says he can pick up a bunch of scrap wood. Works great and it's cheap









Check-in - I have arranged it so that everyone can check in at the registration desk instead of having to come and find me to obtain your parking pass. Do not let the Dunes personnel tell you otherwise. They have a list with everyone's names and site numbers, so hopefully there won't be a problem. Please be sure to know your site number just in case!

*We are in site 1209 and I will have my cell phone if you need to find me for any reason...Please send me a pm and I will give you my number.*

Name Tags - I picked up a package of name tags for our adults, so please be sure that you each get one before the potluck on Saturday.

If you have ANY questions, now is the time to ask! If you have any suggestions, I would love to hear them!

9 days!!


----------



## campmg

I can't believe it's only 9 days away. You think by now I'd know if my family were coming along and plan accordingly. I guess I'll figure it out next Friday morning.

Name Tags -- do we put our real name or Outbackers name or both?

I'm in for whatever we all decide on the fire pit on the beach. I'll bring a bag of wood. I work for a home builder too but the scrap wood always seems to disappear quickly.


----------



## 4ME

I'll donate the 75.00 for the fire ring so we don't have to fight others for one.(plus we can keep our tables)
I wouldn't want to mess with this rowdy bunch but you never know.

Can someone else step up for some firewood too?


----------



## campmg

3ME said:


> I'll donate the 75.00 for the fire ring so we don't have to fight others for one.(plus we can keep our tables)
> I wouldn't want to mess with this rowdy bunch but you never know.
> 
> Can someone else step up for some firewood too?


That's because his DW's in a wheelchair and he can't push her through the sand.


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> Name Tags -- do we put our real name or Outbackers name or both?


When I asked if anyone had any questions, is that the best one you could come up with??








My answer would be both


----------



## skippershe

3ME said:


> I'll donate the 75.00 for the fire ring so we don't have to fight others for one.(plus we can keep our tables)
> I wouldn't want to mess with this rowdy bunch but you never know.
> 
> Can someone else step up for some firewood too?


Wow Ed! That is quite generous of you, and very much above and beyond!
Thank you!









Just for that, you get an extra serving of my surprise dessert









Count us in for extra firewood


----------



## 4ME

campmg said:


> I'll donate the 75.00 for the fire ring so we don't have to fight others for one.(plus we can keep our tables)
> I wouldn't want to mess with this rowdy bunch but you never know.
> 
> Can someone else step up for some firewood too?


That's because his DW's in a wheelchair and he can't push her through the sand.








[/quote]

I can push her through the sand it's pushing her back that I may not be able to do.


----------



## skippershe

3ME said:


> I'll donate the 75.00 for the fire ring so we don't have to fight others for one.(plus we can keep our tables)
> I wouldn't want to mess with this rowdy bunch but you never know.
> 
> Can someone else step up for some firewood too?


That's because his DW's in a wheelchair and he can't push her through the sand.








[/quote]

I can push her through the sand it's pushing her back that I may not be able to do.
[/quote]







I think our dually might be up to the task...A little rope and chain and we'll have Elaine out in a jiffy!


----------



## Insomniak

Here are some assorted 1am ramblings:

We got some pretty good rain Friday night / Saturday morning, but I was at work and could only see it on the internet. Can you believe it cleared up enough for us to have a pool party at 2pm?

I'm up for whatever hops and barley, as long as it comes in a green bottle with a green and white label.

We have two fire pit / bbq thingies we can bring. I can also pick up some wood.

I'm a dope and didn't think about school on Friday. Guess we'll be getting down there kinda late. Nah, traffic won't be bad on the 405 at 5pm on a Friday will it? Guess I could always bring the trailer down earlier in the day, come back home and pick everybody up and head back down. Anybody else getting in late Friday night? Is anything planned for Friday, or just the potluck on Saturday?


----------



## campmg

Insomniak said:


> Anybody else getting in late Friday night? Is anything planned for Friday, or just the potluck on Saturday?


This may make you feel better. If my DD comes with me she doesn't get out of school until 3:30pm. I may pull her out a little early at around 1pm. The catch is I'm coming from Phoenix. Not sure if I'll just spend the night half way in Blythe (ugh) and get there early Saturday or go straight through Friday night. I did want to get there Friday while there's still some keg left.


----------



## Beerman

Don't worry about the keg. We can always get it refilled. Just make sure you get there and be safe. Have your daughter drive a leg.


----------



## skippershe

Insomniak said:


> We have two fire pit / bbq thingies we can bring. I can also pick up some wood.
> Thanks to 3ME, we will have our own large fire pit provided by the Dunes, so just bring one for your own use at your campsite
> 
> I'm a dope and didn't think about school on Friday. Guess we'll be getting down there kinda late. Nah, traffic won't be bad on the 405 at 5pm on a Friday will it? Guess I could always bring the trailer down earlier in the day, come back home and pick everybody up and head back down. Anybody else getting in late Friday night? Is anything planned for Friday, or just the potluck on Saturday?
> Nothing is planned for Friday night, so just get there when you can...Is it possible to get the kids out early so you don't have to make 2 trips??


----------



## skippershe

Beerman said:


> Don't worry about the keg. We can always get it refilled. Just make sure you get there and be safe. Have your daughter drive a leg.


Mitch, I agree with Beerman...Just take it easy and get there when you can.

According to the Dunes, if you do arrive Friday after 10 pm, Security will let you in and they will have you spend the night in the parking lot because of quiet hours...then you can move into your site at 8 am Saturday with all of us watching you


----------



## California Jim

skippershe said:


> ...then you can move into your site at 8 am Saturday with all of us watching you


Excellent! We have another planned activity for Saturday







Better drop my chairs across from site 1213 early to get a good spot


----------



## campmg

You guys are killing me. Dawn, thanks for the heads up. Not sure the parking lot sounds like fun. Whether I get there late Fri night or Sat morning there's potential for an audience. Afterall, taking it easy is what I do best. I'll check my route and see if you all can give me an idea of traffic and travel times. I'm sure it will be ugly around rush hour.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

OK, just about "dawn", a little bird told me that the keg idea was going over well. Since I chimed in to say I could pick it up and return it, I will hold to my word and take care of this for us.

That little bird mentioned that Sierra Nevada appeared to be winning the informal poll, but I will ask one final time, does Sierra Nevada work for most of you?

Since I don't generally drink the stuff (but I will) and don't know the difference between the options, here are the keg choices we have in Sierra Nevada (please advise):

SIERRA NEVADA 1/2 BARREL 
Our Price: $135.99 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SIERRA NEVADA HARVES 1/2 BARREL 
Our Price: $125.99 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SIERRA NEVADA PORTER 1/2 BARREL 
Our Price: $120.99

*IF Sierra Nevada is not the majority call, take a look at this link and lets come up with a majority winner*:

http://www.hitimewine.net/istar.asp?a=3&am...e=999&pos=0

*I'll check back soon.


----------



## MattS

> Nah, traffic won't be bad on the 405 at 5pm on a Friday will it?


 Nooooo not in lovely SoCal









ooops did I say that out loud?


----------



## Beerman

I will drink whatever. But I love Pale Ale. But again I don't care.


----------



## 4ME

Your doin' the leg work. You pick.
Ask 10 people and we'll have 10 different kegs.
It's beer! It's just a prelude to TEQUILA!


----------



## campmg

3ME said:


> Your doin' the leg work. You pick.


Did you mean "keg" work?

I agree. I like an amber or pale ale but happy to drink just about anything. Even a lite beer if that's what people want. Take a poll and then get what you like. It's funny. You brought this up a month ago and no one responded. I bet you can tell people it's "whatever brand" and they won't even know.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Early weather reports are favorable for us.

Will feel like 73 for the highs and will feel about 56 for the lows all weekend (10/5-7/07)

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast2.asp?p...58&metric=0


----------



## California Jim

Excellent







Although my girls would be out there swimming even if they had to break the ice to get in the water







I'll be in a nearby chair.


----------



## skippershe

DH just got home from work and brought some 6 x 10 and 8 x 12 beams and other assorted pieces for rally firewood









I told him that if he brought it to me, that I would cut it up with the chainsaw...He can't wait to see this








Now if we could just get the chainsaw started









Nevermind...loose plug wire...got a big pile of wood now









6 more Days!!!


----------



## Crismon4

Mgonzo2u said:


> Early weather reports are favorable for us.
> 
> Will feel like 73 for the highs and will feel about 56 for the lows all weekend (10/5-7/07)
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/forecast2.asp?p...58&metric=0


Oh....kinda similar to the PNW Fall Rally weather predicted for next weekend:

*Fri Oct 5 Few Showers *
58°/45° 30% chance of rain

*Sat Oct 6 Few Showers *
64°/44° 30% chance of rain

*Sun Oct 7 Partly Cloudy *
69°/47° 10% chance of rain

Oops! Hope nobody from our group read this









Have a great time everyone!!!!


----------



## DuaneEllison

You know, I don't care if it cold and rainy the entire time (except for the drive!)... I have been look forward to this for months! It will still be wonderful to get out of town and meet everyone!

DW finally decided on her dessert she is going to make - fudge!

Duane...


----------



## skippershe

Hey everyone









I have some nice goodies left over from the Zion rally









The first 15 OB'ers or SOB's to my Outback have their choice of a Mike Thompson's cooler bag OR a bottle/can Coozie (19).
Every family will get at least one of the above.

I have a few special items for the 3 Outbackers who have travelled the farthest to get to the rally...
It's looking like 3ME (386 miles) campmg (381 miles) and BeachHut (311 miles) at this point









I also have a bunch of little flashlight keychains (47) and a big box of pencils

4 days!!


----------



## skippershe

Main dishes:
1. alebar17-Chicken adobo (soy sauce and vinegar marinade) with steamed rice
2. skippershe - Big pot of homemade Chili w/all the fixin's and bowls, plasticware
3. h2oman - Ribs
4. 3ME-meatloaf
5. 3ME- TBD
6. BeachHut - marinated grilled flank steak strips
7. Stacey R - risotto w/sun dried tomatoes and smoked mozzarella
8. California Jim - World famous taco salad
9. Mazzrim2 - Hot Dogs and Buns for the kids
10. Jack & Patty - BBQ'd Chicken Asada
11. WPodboy - TBD
12. Outback-N-It - Hawaiian Teri Chicken
13. Insomniak - Marinated & BBQ'd chicken wings & drummettes
14. 2-Far - Buffalo Hot Wings
15.

sides/salads
1. Mgonzo2u - Potato salad
2. 3ME-Chinese chicken salad without the chicken (no vegetarians here-just better without)
3. SmkSignals - Apple Cole Slaw
4. STBNCBN - 7 (or more) layer bean dip, onion dip, chips
5. TheMillers - Roosevelt Beans
6. Aplvlykat- Green Chilli casserole
7. BeachHut - cowboy caviar
8. Mco804 - ceviche & tortillas
9. Insomniak - ooey, gooey mac n cheese
10. Colleen & Eric - Dinner Rolls

desserts
1. SmkSignals - Key Lime Bars
2. BeachHut - blondies
3. Mazzrim2 - Joe'mama home made cookies
4. Raynardo - Birthday Cake
5. Marc & Christine - cookies
6. Pete & Sandy - cupcakes
7. skippershe - surprise 
8. DuaneEllison - Fudge
9.
10.

Plates and Napkins - campmg


----------



## California Jim

So am I the only one that washed the Outback this weekend? Can't show up dirty to the rally ya know!









This weekend's weather forecast for Newport Beach as of this writing is:

Friday: Suunny and 69/57
Saturday: Sunny and 76/59
Sunday: Sunny and 77/59

Looks to be a great weekend. See ya all soon.


----------



## campmg

I was going to wash it but didn't want to have to go back and forth to storage. I may give it a quick spray down before hitting the road. I did adjust the Equalizer hitch, clean the slide out tops and condition the rubber seals, torque the lug nuts, apply my Outbackers.com decals which I've had for over one year, buy a Flush King type product, and measure the window in the queen slide to replace the metal blinds.

I was getting stuff out of my Yukon later that night and found the trailer couple locks that I forgot to put back on so I had to go back to storage to lock it up anyway -- 15 miles each way.


----------



## tdvffjohn

California Jim said:


> So am I the only one that washed the Outback this weekend? Can't show up dirty to the rally ya know!


My exact feelings. Jim, you could relate then to this past weekend. I picked up the trailer from the dealer on the way to the rally this past weekend. It was there for 7 weeks. It was the dirtiest my camper had ever been on a trip, nevermind a rally. It was killing me.









John


----------



## PDX_Doug

I washed mine, in preparation for next weekends Fall PNW rally.
Just as I was finishing up...

It began to rain. <sigh>

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

California Jim said:


> So am I the only one that washed the Outback this weekend? Can't show up dirty to the rally ya know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend's weather forecast for Newport Beach as of this writing is:
> 
> Friday: Suunny and 69/57
> Saturday: Sunny and 76/59
> Sunday: Sunny and 77/59
> 
> Looks to be a great weekend. See ya all soon.


Thanks to last weeks heavy rainstorm, it got most of the dirt off the top for me







I'm still going to give her a rinse and wipedown and polish the diamond plate though.

I spent all day yesterday working on the inside...wiping down, washing sheets, cleaning, stocking stuff, reorganizing everything.
Man, that's alot of work! I was beat tired last night








The topper was that I couldn't find 2 of my pillow cases, no doubt stuffed somewhere after the Zion rally where my son got sick and threw up on every piece of bedding in sight







I had to run out to LNT to get a new set of cases...can't have non matching bedding now can I??









The weather down here has been beautiful!







Can't wait!!

3 Days!!


----------



## campmg

PDX_Doug said:


> I washed mine, in preparation for next weekends Fall PNW rally.
> Just as I was finishing up...
> 
> It began to rain. <sigh>
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Gee -- what are the odds of it raining in Oregon?


----------



## h2oman

Sorry to enter the beer conversation so late. How much are we contributing to the keg and who do I give it too?


----------



## BeachHut

DH says any kind of Sierra Nevada is good and he will try to get wood off of his jobsite also to contribute to the fire.

Any of you ob washers want to come this way and help me wash? DH is working in SF all week and won't be able to wash it sooooo, its up to me and the DS & DD. Yuck! The agreement was the inside is mine the outside is his...the inside is sparkling and ready to go









Gwen


----------



## campmg

h2oman said:


> Sorry to enter the beer conversation so late. How much are we contributing to the keg and who do I give it too?


Mgonzo2 (Marc) is picking up the keg. Not sure how much the contributions are yet. Probably depends on the # of drinkers.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Wash my TT for a rally, are you kidding me?









Is this an RV show or a camping trip?

I live in CA where we are under dire water shortage, so there is none of this "All show and no go" for us.

The TT gets a good external wash about every 6 months. Dust and dirt are signs of good times spent traveling.

Just trying to do my part as a Californian to conserve water.


----------



## BeachHut

Excellent! I am using the conserving water card!! And since we are in the central valley that produces a huge amount of food for the rest of the country, using water unnecessarily would be selfish on my part since the farmers need it for their crops. Think the DH will go for it?

Gwen


----------



## skippershe

BeachHut said:


> Excellent! I am using the conserving water card!! And since we are in the central valley that produces a huge amount of food for the rest of the country, using water unnecessarily would be selfish on my part since the farmers need it for their crops. Think the DH will go for it?
> 
> Gwen


I'll thank you as I'm sitting down to eat a salad while looking at your dirty Outback


----------



## California Jim

Hmmmm. I think I'll wash it one more time just in case I missed a spot.








Unfortunately the new tires are on backorder so I can't install the new aluminum wheels yet either. Gonna be short on "show" now


----------



## skippershe

I just thought of something...

Would someone care to volunteer to bring 5 cheapie plastic table covers for our picnic tables for the potluck??

This could be for someone who hasn't signed up yet to bring a dish...

I will get them if no one else is able to do so.

Thanks!

2 Days!!


----------



## 4ME

2 Days!! 
[/quote]

Holy S*&^!!!!

I still have too much to do.


----------



## campmg

I'm glad I'm not the only one not washing the Outback for the rally. I thought of a quick rinse before leaving but its supposed to rain here that day. At least that's what I'm telling everybody.









Not sure about the table cloths. If I get to a store I'll pick one up. I can't believe it's only two days away.

This is all your fault Dawn.


----------



## Beerman

I have a few table covers as well. I will be sure to bring 5 of them. And we will still bring a dish for the potluck.

Do they have kegs with wheels so that we can bring it to the beach?

Beerman


----------



## skippershe

Beerman said:


> I have a few table covers as well. I will be sure to bring 5 of them. And we will still bring a dish for the potluck.
> 
> Do they have kegs with wheels so that we can bring it to the beach?
> 
> Beerman


Great Beerman...Thanks!
I have a couple of extra covers as well, so it looks like we've got the table covers covered









Do they have kegs with wheels so that we can bring it to the beach? 
Yes, they are called wagons


----------



## mbakers

Skipchick,
Looks like we can attend after all. Any sites left? Let me know. Arrive Friday and depart Sunday.

Mark


----------



## skippershe

mbakers said:


> Skipchick,
> Looks like we can attend after all. Any sites left? Let me know. Arrive Friday and depart Sunday.
> 
> Mark


Welcome mbakers! We've got 32! 









Glad you can make it!









I'm sending you a PM with info...


----------



## Insomniak

mbakers said:


> Skipchick,
> Looks like we can attend after all. Any sites left? Let me know. Arrive Friday and depart Sunday.
> 
> Mark


HUH? When did that happen?

Now we'll HAVE to bring the coffee machine.

Skipchick........


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Heavy condensation and fog in Orange County, CA is certainly wrecking any wash jobs done to trailers.

Thank goodness I did not waste neither time nor water to try and shine her up.

*I've never personally purchased a keg so I am not sure what I will be provided or need to buy/rent in addition to the actual keg of beer itself.*

*QUESTION(S):*

Skippershe: Do you really have a kegerator fridge that you can bring along?

_IF Skippershe's answer is no_, next question.

Does anyone else have a big ice bucket to keep the keg iced/cold?


----------



## skippershe

Mgonzo2u said:


> Heavy condensation and fog in Orange County, CA is certainly wrecking any wash jobs done to trailers.
> 
> Thank goodness I did not waste neither time nor water to try and shine her up.
> 
> *I've never personally purchased a keg so I am not sure what I will be provided or need to buy/rent in addition to the actual keg of beer itself.*
> 
> *QUESTION(S):*
> 
> Skippershe: Do you really have a kegerator fridge that you can bring along?
> 
> _IF Skippershe's answer is no_, next question.
> 
> Does anyone else have a big ice bucket to keep the keg iced/cold?


Hi Marc,

DH says that the kegerator isn't in the best shape right now, but his friend has two kegs at home with lots of accessories. He is going to check with friend to see if he has a CO-2 tank and tap handle. If not, then Hi Time will have a pump style tap to get the beer out with. I just called Hi Time and they rent the tap handle for $5.00 plus deposit.

We have a large keg sized ice tub already in the Outback, so we'll be bringing that.

I'll let you know when I hear back from DH...

Gotta go wash the Outback now!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

skippershe said:


> Heavy condensation and fog in Orange County, CA is certainly wrecking any wash jobs done to trailers.
> 
> Thank goodness I did not waste neither time nor water to try and shine her up.
> 
> *I've never personally purchased a keg so I am not sure what I will be provided or need to buy/rent in addition to the actual keg of beer itself.*
> 
> *QUESTION(S):*
> 
> Skippershe: Do you really have a kegerator fridge that you can bring along?
> 
> _IF Skippershe's answer is no_, next question.
> 
> Does anyone else have a big ice bucket to keep the keg iced/cold?


Hi Marc,

DH says that the kegerator isn't in the best shape right now, but his friend has two kegs at home with lots of accessories. He is going to check with friend to see if he has a CO-2 tank and tap handle. If not, then Hi Time will have a pump style tap to get the beer out with. I just called Hi Time and they rent the tap handle for $5.00 plus deposit.

We have a large keg sized ice tub already in the Outback, so we'll be bringing that.

I'll let you know when I hear back from DH...

Gotta go wash the Outback now!








[/quote]

Thank you for the quick response Dawn.

I have noted that we will not have access to a Kegerator fridge BUT you already have a keg sized ice tub ready for us. Check!

Here is how its going to work out for me to get the keg. I'm going to drag the trailer down to our spot, get the TT and family settled in Friday after work and then I'll head back up to Hi-Time to pick up the keg/ice.

If you could let me know by early Friday morning as to what I still need to pick up with the keg, that would be greatly appreciated.

Marc


----------



## skippershe

Mgonzo2u said:


> Heavy condensation and fog in Orange County, CA is certainly wrecking any wash jobs done to trailers.
> 
> Thank goodness I did not waste neither time nor water to try and shine her up.
> 
> *I've never personally purchased a keg so I am not sure what I will be provided or need to buy/rent in addition to the actual keg of beer itself.*
> 
> *QUESTION(S):*
> 
> Skippershe: Do you really have a kegerator fridge that you can bring along?
> 
> _IF Skippershe's answer is no_, next question.
> 
> Does anyone else have a big ice bucket to keep the keg iced/cold?


Hi Marc,

DH says that the kegerator isn't in the best shape right now, but his friend has two kegs at home with lots of accessories. He is going to check with friend to see if he has a CO-2 tank and tap handle. If not, then Hi Time will have a pump style tap to get the beer out with. I just called Hi Time and they rent the tap handle for $5.00 plus deposit.

We have a large keg sized ice tub already in the Outback, so we'll be bringing that.

I'll let you know when I hear back from DH...

Gotta go wash the Outback now!








[/quote]

Thank you for the quick response Dawn.

I have noted that we will not have access to a Kegerator fridge BUT you already have a keg sized ice tub ready for us. Check!

Here is how its going to work out for me to get the keg. I'm going to drag the trailer down to our spot, get the TT and family settled in Friday after work and then I'll head back up to Hi-Time to pick up the keg/ice.

If you could let me know by early Friday morning as to what I still need to pick up with the keg, that would be greatly appreciated.

Marc
[/quote]
Hi Marc,
Just to be on the safe side, I would go ahead and get the pump tap handle and ice at Hi Time. If Pat is able to come up with a co-2 setup, then all the better, but just in case that setup fails or doesn't come through, we'll have the pump tap as a back up.

I think the best part about just using an ice tub will be the fact that the keg will be more portable and won't need electricity if you want to move it around or to a different site.

Can't take a chance on having thirsty Outbackers now can we??


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> I think the best part about just using an ice tub will be the fact that the keg will be more portable and won't need electricity if you want to move it around or to a different site.
> 
> Can't take a chance on having thirsty Outbackers now can we??


I can see them trying to follow the extension cord through the park to find the keg at the end. Beer, ice, tap, big bucket all sound like the plan. We can add ice when needed.

How many 12 oz cups do you get out of a keg anyway?

Anyone like Bloody Marys Saturday morning?


----------



## Mgonzo2u

campmg said:


> I think the best part about just using an ice tub will be the fact that the keg will be more portable and won't need electricity if you want to move it around or to a different site.
> 
> Can't take a chance on having thirsty Outbackers now can we??


I can see them trying to follow the extension cord through the park to find the keg at the end. Beer, ice, tap, big bucket all sound like the plan. We can add ice when needed.

How many 12 oz cups do you get out of a keg anyway?

Anyone like Bloody Marys Saturday morning?
[/quote]

Bloody M's are my breakfast of choice while camping.


----------



## Beerman

to find out where the keg is located just find the beerman. I can smell hops. I will be bringing bloddy mary stuff as well. I usually alternate sips of coffee and Bloddy Mary in the mornings.

Beerman


----------



## 4ME

I am bringing a power drill and a shower cap in case that tap thing doesn't work out!


----------



## campmg

3ME said:


> I am bringing a power drill and a shower cap in case that tap thing doesn't work out!


That's funny.

I'll be the guy right behind you with a cup in each hand.


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> How many 12 oz cups do you get out of a keg anyway?
> 160 12 oz beers...just read that a full keg weighs 160 lbs! That's 1 beer per lb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone like Bloody Marys Saturday morning?
> Do bears.......nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a few bottles of vodka...you bringing the BM mix and the celery??


----------



## skippershe

Newport Beach Weather forecast for this weekend...

*Thurs*
mostly sunny







71/60

*Fri*
partly cloudy 67/53

*Sat*
sunny







73/56

*Sun*
mostly sunny







78/59


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> How many 12 oz cups do you get out of a keg anyway?
> 160 12 oz beers...just read that a full keg weighs 160 lbs! That's 1 beer per lb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone like Bloody Marys Saturday morning?
> Do bears.......nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a few bottles of vodka...you bringing the BM mix and the celery??


[/quote]

No wonder I'm 20 lbs overweight.









I'll get the Bloody Mary mix and a bottle of Vodka. I already have a cosmo mixer.


----------



## skippershe

I just received this question from one of our rally attendees and wanted to share it...



> Hi there,
> 
> I had a question. I believe you said I was on site xxxx. What do I need to do to check in. I called newport dunes and they said when I check in that I would need to tell them I am with outbackers and then they will direct me to you. Does that sound right? Also do you have a cell number in case I have any problems?
> 
> thanks again and see ya soon.


I just called the Dunes to set them straight









Their normal procedure is to have everyone check in with the wagonmaster (me), but in our case, they have a list of everyone's names and site numbers, so you will be able to get your parking pass from the office when you arrive.

It would just be too difficult for 25 people to try to hunt me down when they arrive on Friday. I told the Dunes that I want this to go as smoothly as possible without any fiascos or confusion. I am calling the group manager tomorrow first thing to make sure he gives our list to the front desk.

We will be arriving at the Dunes tomorrow afternoon (Thursday) so I should have everything ironed out by the time everyone begins to arrive on Friday.

I just want everyone to have a great no hassle camping experience this weekend!

Dawn


----------



## BeachHut

campmg said:


> I think the best part about just using an ice tub will be the fact that the keg will be more portable and won't need electricity if you want to move it around or to a different site.
> 
> Can't take a chance on having thirsty Outbackers now can we??


I can see them trying to follow the extension cord through the park to find the keg at the end. Beer, ice, tap, big bucket all sound like the plan. We can add ice when needed.

How many 12 oz cups do you get out of a keg anyway?

Anyone like Bloody Marys Saturday morning?
[/quote]

This trip just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## skippershe

BeachHut said:


> This trip just keeps getting better and better!


Hey Gwen,

The martini in your avatar looks pretty good...will you be serving those at the rally??

Come visit us for a glass of Wilson Creek Almond Champagne








I have a bottle chilling in the Outback fridge right now!


----------



## Highlander96

Well Kids....

Have fun at the Dunes.

I was going to pull a Hootbob and show up on Friday night and introduce myself as H2O man. Unfortunately, I could not find a flight to John Wayne for less than $600. I considered cashing in FF miles, but decided not to. Mostly because Madison has a hayride for school that I really don't want to miss.

I drove past the campground several times last month and it looked really nice. Have a great time!!!!

Tim

BTW....There is an In and Out not far from the intersection of Jamboree and University, just in case anyone has a craving. It is maybe 4 miles from the campground.


----------



## BeachHut

skippershe said:


> This trip just keeps getting better and better!


Hey Gwen,

The martini in your avatar looks pretty good...will you be serving those at the rally??

Come visit us for a glass of Wilson Creek Almond Champagne








I have a bottle chilling in the Outback fridge right now!
[/quote]

I haven't even met you yet, Dawn and you already knew champagne is my absolute favorite!! Your good







.

Was thinking of cosmo's but I have a really great recipe for mojitos...then there is always gin and tonic....so many choices so little time!!


----------



## DuaneEllison

Hey guys, maybe I should make a separate post for this, but what's the best way to get down there?

Google and Yahoo maps has me going through US-395, I-15, CA-91W, Express Ln (I didn't know we had those in Cali), CA-55, CA-73?

Now I "THINK" that being anywhere near the 405 or 5 is not a good idea - but is the google/yahoo route a good way to go? I suppose that other folks that are not as familiar with the area would appreciate the suggestions too.

Oh - if this is already been discussed I apologize but I missed it!

Thanks!

OBTW - if I visit the keg folks with my rootbeer you're not going to laugh me off the beach are you??? It's in a bottle and KINDA looks like beer...

Duane...


----------



## skippershe

DuaneEllison said:


> Hey guys, maybe I should make a separate post for this, but what's the best way to get down there?
> 
> Google and Yahoo maps has me going through US-395, I-15, CA-91W, Express Ln (I didn't know we had those in Cali), CA-55, CA-73?
> 
> Now I "THINK" that being anywhere near the 405 or 5 is not a good idea - but is the google/yahoo route a good way to go? I suppose that other folks that are not as familiar with the area would appreciate the suggestions too.
> 
> Oh - if this is already been discussed I apologize but I missed it!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> OBTW - if I visit the keg folks with my rootbeer you're not going to laugh me off the beach are you??? It's in a bottle and KINDA looks like beer...
> 
> Duane...


Duane,

DH said to do this:
395 to I-15 South to 91 West...Do not get on the toll road (241, 261), stay on the 91W
55 South
73 South
Exit Jamboree Rd and turn right (west) for about 5 miles

You'll pass Bison and San Joaquin Hills road...

Turn Right on Back Bay Drive and left into the Dunes entrance

LOL! I was craving root beer the other night and bought a 6 pack of Henry Weinhard's fancy expensive root beer.
I asked Pat the same thing you just did! It does look like beer


----------



## California Jim

I'm not an alkie drinker but y'all are welcome to stop by 1205 and top off with some fresh popped popcorn to go with those beverages. Just look for the fire engine red popper in front of a 28BHS


----------



## Insomniak

I suppose everyone should be aware that the 73 is a toll road, and Bison is the last exit before you have to pay. I think Jamboree is the exit just before Bison (there's only a few free exits before they make you pay). If you drive the 13 miles to the 5 fwy, you've gone too far!!

I think we figured out that I'll leave Friday morning with the trailer and the littlest monster, and mommy will meet us in Newport after school with the older one. It's only about a 30 mile drive for us, but at least I'll get to miss the Friday afternoon chaos!! Whoo-hooo


----------



## MattS

I wish we could make it- sounds like a great time! Have fun!


----------



## skippershe

Insomniak said:


> I suppose everyone should be aware that the 73 is a toll road, and Bison is the last exit before you have to pay. I think Jamboree is the exit just before Bison


This is true, thanks for posting that info









I guess I didn't think to mention it because I knew that the toll booth was past Jamboree.
Actually, MacArthur Blvd comes after Jamboree and then Bison, so you have 3 chances to get off the toll road before you have to pay

Here's a PDF map of the toll locations and local area freeways Clicky Here


----------



## RizFam

*Have a Wonderful Time Everyone







...Be Safe!!*


----------



## campmg

California Jim said:


> I'm not an alkie drinker but y'all are welcome to stop by 1205 and top off with some fresh popped popcorn to go with those beverages. Just look for the fire engine red popper in front of a 28BHS


Jim -- I talk more about the booze than I actually drink. It's like a kid in a candy store. I'm looking forward to some of that fresh popped popcorn at 1205. See you soon.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Ok, looks like I'll be picking up this keg:

*PABST* KEG 1/2 BARREL 
Our Price: $76.99

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.
_*just kidding*_

Sierra Nevada blend of some sort is the call

Last chance for protest


----------



## skippershe

If anyone is bringing their bikes and would like to take a nice scenic ride, check out the Back Bay Loop bike trail

Here is a recent article about the bike trail and what there is to see and do along the way...Clicky Here


----------



## Insomniak

I was about ready to cancel our trip......



Mgonzo2u said:


> Ok, looks like I'll be picking up this keg:
> 
> *PABST* KEG 1/2 BARREL
> Our Price: $76.99
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> _*just kidding*_
> 
> Sierra Nevada blend of some sort is the call
> 
> Last chance for protest


----------



## SmkSignals

"PABST KEG 1/2 BARREL 
Our Price: $76.99"

What, no Milwakee's Best, or Old English 800 ....


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Keystone Light anyone?


----------



## skippershe

More rally info 

I just checked the weather again for the weekend, and they are forecasting winds tomorrow of 20-30 mph with a slight chance of rain







Where did that come from??







Thanks PNW'ers
















Click here for Newport Rally Weather

We're heading over to the dunes in a couple of hours, so I will be offline after about 4:30.

If you need to get in touch with me for any reason, you can call the Dunes at 714-729-3863 or 800-765-7661, select option 2 for the front office and they will take a messages for me. The office is open until 7 pm and opens tomorrow at 8am. I have also authorized the operator (Patty) to give out my cell phone number to anyone who identifies themselves as an Outbacker.

Be safe everyone and we'll see you tomorrow!


----------



## Insomniak

You just brought back long repressed memories of a camping trip many, many years ago where the menu consisted of a bag of chips and about a hundred Schlitz and Old English 800. I'm pretty sure I saw my toenails fly past my nose on their way to the ground.


















SmkSignals said:


> "PABST KEG 1/2 BARREL
> Our Price: $76.99"
> 
> What, no Milwakee's Best, or Old English 800 ....


----------



## Beerman

See y'all Friday.

Drive extra safe. Traffic always sucks.

Beerman


----------



## raynardo

We've made it in one piece; met Dawn; spent our first night (the winds aren't bad - they're refreshing); and now where shopping on Balboa Island - a quaint area; next we'll be taking the ferry from this island.and probably heading to the Queen Mary in Long Beach.

We hope to run into everyone at tomorrow's festivities (if not sooner).

So far, so good!


----------



## DuaneEllison

Well this sure is pretty cool! Even if we are SOBs (Cougar)! You can see in the image the popcorn popper that California Jim brought (Thanks Jim, the kids LOVE it!).

Unfortuantely my trailer (the propane covers give it away) doesn't fit in!









Looking forward to seeing everyone at the BBQ later today!

D&DEllison


----------



## campmg

We just made it back and had a great time. Thanks again to Dawn for setting everything up for us. The trip was much faster on the way back and made it in less than 7 hours. Only one other post from the rally so far and I had to drive to another state. The best part of a SoCal rally is seeing how many of you pay more for storage than I do. More to follow. I have to unpack and park the Outback now. It was great meeting all of you.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Glad you made it home quicker than you expected.

It was nice to meet you.

As for us, our grueling 12 minute trip home was just brutal.

I NEED MORE SLEEP


----------



## BeachHut

Our trip home was faster than the trip down also...traffic on the 405 wasn't too bad. Dawn your hard work was worth it, we had a great time meeting everyone and the food at the potluck was excellent.

Thanks Jim for the popcorn, it was a huge hit with the kids. Campingmg, I hope your son's doing ok.

Time to finish cleaning the OB, just wanted to say how much we enjoyed the rally!


----------



## TheMillers

We had a great time this weekend. Thank's for putting this together Dawn. We're looking forward to next year!

Hopefully we made some new camping buddy's that we can camp with before than also.

Bruce


----------



## aplvlykat

Hi all, We had a great time and it was nice to finally meet everyone. Thanks Dawn for all your hard work putting togethere the Rally. We really enjoyed looking at all the different floor plans but it may have some drawbacks. The wife liked some of the other plans a little better. Looking forward to maybe getting togethere for another round of group camping. Kirk


----------



## California Jim

What a great time we all had. It was a weekend well spent meeting the nicest bunch of campers you'll ever see. Thanks Dawn for all of your hard work making this happen. You're also the first person to ever make me happily eat from a kitty litter box









We look forward to seeing you all again soon (conspiracy brewing).









A quote from the campground from a lady walking by Outbackers row this morning:

her: Is this some kind of Outback club?

me: Why yes it is!

her: I've gotta get me one of those!

me: yes you do!









Until next time.....

California Jim......out.


----------



## alebar17

We had a great time too, thanks Dawn for all your work, everything was perfect. Nice meeting everyone

Where are we going now?


----------



## skippershe

Hi everyone!

We had an absolutely wonderful time this weekend! It was a pleasure to meet all of you and I can't wait till we can get together again. Glad to hear that everyone from afar has gotten home safely and made good time on the way









We just got home, opened up the Outback to unload and noticed a funny sweet smell...

I turned on the lights and discovered that an entire large bottle of pancake syrup fell out of the upper pantry and had a blow out all over the floor...needless to say, cleaning up that mess that was the last thing we felt like doing tonight









A recap and photo slide show to follow tomorrow, but here's a preview:
22 Outbacks and 7 SOB's!
Click the black line to see a larger version...


----------



## Insomniak

We had a great time as well! Only took us 45 minutes to get home! (Sorry, we don't get to gloat about camping close to home very often)



























Apologies in advance for not doing a better job on the photos. I kinda feel like I drank a couple gallons of adult beverages this weekend. Hmmmm.....


----------



## skippershe

Here is the link to my rally photos...I couldn't sleep last night until I had uploaded and labeled just about every one of them.
Enjoy!!

Rally Photos


----------



## SmkSignals

I would also like to say what a great time we had. Dawn, you did a excellent job coordinating this rally. It was very nice meeting all the other Outback families. I am glad to see all the people who had to drive some long distances made it home fine.

The potluck was awesome. We definitely had plenty to eat !! 
The kegger wasn't to bad either ...









My family and I are looking forward to meeting up with the Outback crew again !!

See ya, Kurt T.


----------



## Insomniak

Great photos Dawn. You sure did get around......


----------



## campmg

Insomniak said:


> Great photos Dawn. You sure did get around......


We said the same thing about you. Wherever you turned, Insomniak was there. He's helping people park their campers, making coffee (you got to see his coffee machine), by the keg (often), taking photos, making fires, and riding bikes. No wonder the guy doesn't sleep.


----------



## Beerman

That Keg was sure nice.


----------



## mbakers

Sure had a great time. Thanks for all your hard work Skipchick. Look forward to the next one.

Mark


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> Here is the link to my rally photos...I couldn't sleep last night until I had uploaded and labeled just about every one of them.
> Enjoy!!
> 
> Rally Photos


Glad everyone had a Nice time & arrived home safely!
Loved your Photos Dawn .....but you weren't in any of them.


----------



## skippershe

RizFam said:


> Here is the link to my rally photos...I couldn't sleep last night until I had uploaded and labeled just about every one of them.
> Enjoy!!
> 
> Rally Photos


Glad everyone had a Nice time & arrived home safely!
Loved your Photos Dawn .....but you weren't in any of them.








[/quote]
Look closely at the group photo...I'm the second one from the left


----------



## Insomniak

I split the group photo into three parts, so it's a little easier to see faces. The lens I used was very wide-angle and the folks at the extreme edges (like second from the left...) got a bit distorted - oops. It's a little fuzzy here because this web site only allows file sizes that aren't too big - and the original is 12.3MB. If can post a higher resolution version on Flickr if anyone's interested.


----------



## DeniseE

Hey, I finally decided to sign on as me. We had a really great time and are looking forward to the next one. Even if we are only cousins.
DeniseEllison


----------



## 4ME

We were the last one's to pull out out of there and just got home to check out the pics.Thanks for posting them since I didn't take too many myself.
I met a lot of people I am looking forward to seeing next year. Thanks for putting this together Dawn!
We really enjoyed the place but the Outbackers were the best part.

p.s. little E says she likes M very much and misses him already.(I'll have my hands full with that one)
Loved the Sushi place too!


----------



## skippershe

3ME said:


> We were the last one's to pull out out of there and just got home to check out the pics.Thanks for posting them since I didn't take too many myself.
> I met a lot of people I am looking forward to seeing next year. Thanks for putting this together Dawn!
> We really enjoyed the place but the Outbackers were the best part.
> 
> p.s. little E says she likes M very much and misses him already.(I'll have my hands full with that one)
> Loved the Sushi place too!


I know what you mean! We miss everyone already








Little M hasn't stopped talking about little E yet...the sushi was great and the company even better









Another big THANK YOU to 3ME for our beach fire pit, and to mgonzo2u for bringing the keg









I'll be posting a sign up for next year's rally as soon as I confirm dates with the Dunes


----------



## raynardo

*Finally!







*My photos of this rally are up:

*Newport Dunes Rally on Kodak Easyshare​*​I've put them there in case you see anything you want you can automatically get a print made.

_Dawn - thanks for putting this together - we can't wait until next year!_


----------



## mswalt

> Finally! My photos of this rally are up:


Link say, Album not available.









Mark


----------



## skippershe

Hi Raynardo...

Thanks for posting your photos! You even got one of the skateboarding bulldog









I was also curious about the sizing on your pictures, I noticed some that were square and some that were almost panoramic...Did you crop them all that way??

Great job!


----------



## raynardo

mswalt said:


> Finally! My photos of this rally are up:
> 
> 
> 
> Link say, Album not available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

My bad.








I didn't send myself the link that would share the photos with everyone. I figured that the link I used to put them up would work - *wrong*.
Please try it again.


----------



## raynardo

skippershe said:


> Hi Raynardo...
> 
> Thanks for posting your photos! You even got one of the skateboarding bulldog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also curious about the sizing on your pictures, I noticed some that were square and some that were almost panoramic...Did you crop them all that way??
> 
> Great job!


I'm glad you finally go a chance to see the photos and that you liked them.

To me photos are more interesting when they're cropped correctly. The standard photo layout doesn't always work with every shot. So, I do crop them as I feel it's necessary. (And I should probably fess up - in a former life I was a professional photographer).


----------



## mswalt

> Please try it again.


I did.....pictures look great.

Thanks, you guys, for posting them.

Looks like a great time.

Mark


----------



## campmg

Raynardo, the pictures look great. Thanks for posting them. I still need to get mine up too. Hopefully before the next rally.


----------



## California Jim

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## campmg

I finally posted my rally pictures while it is still 2007.

SoCal Fall Rally Pics


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> I finally posted my rally pictures while it is still 2007.
> 
> SoCal Fall Rally Pics


Hey, better late than never...great pics Mitch!

Thanks for FINALLY posting them


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nice pictures....loved the one of the little boy on the ground behind the golf cart....it looks like they ran him over and are looking back over their shoulder to see if he is ok....


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice pictures....loved the one of the little boy on the ground behind the golf cart....it looks like they ran him over and are looking back over their shoulder to see if he is ok....


Which photo are you talking about? I went back through them 4 times and still don't see it


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Nice pictures....loved the one of the little boy on the ground behind the golf cart....it looks like they ran him over and are looking back over their shoulder to see if he is ok....


Which photo are you talking about? I went back through them 4 times and still don't see it








[/quote]

18th one...

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSi...mshare&Ux=0


----------



## skippershe

No wonder...those are Ranier's photos, not Mitch's









funny pic though...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> No wonder...those are Ranier's photos, not Mitch's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny pic though...


Hey...it was the S. Cal Rally. At least I looked over your pic's.


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> No wonder...those are Ranier's photos, not Mitch's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny pic though...


Hey...it was the S. Cal Rally. At least I looked over your pic's.








[/quote]
Thanks for taking the time to grace us So Cal'rs with your presence




























JK!!


----------



## campmg

Hey Dawn, remind me next time to take a picture of a golf cart just for Jim.

Thanks,


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> Hey Dawn, remind me next time to take a picture of a golf cart just for Jim.
> 
> Thanks,


Sure! With me laying in the street behind it??


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Hey Dawn, remind me next time to take a picture of a golf cart just for Jim.
> 
> Thanks,


Sure! With me laying in the street behind it??








[/quote]

Now that would be







of my viewing time....


----------



## California Jim

Thanks Mitch. Nice pics.


----------



## raynardo

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice pictures....loved the one of the little boy on the ground behind the golf cart....it looks like they ran him over and are looking back over their shoulder to see if he is ok....


Actually it was the little guy that ran into the golf cart. The maintenance workers stopped to see if he was okay. He was.


----------

